# Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch



## IanGrey

Hi guys, I thought it would be cool to have one place where we could see everyone's Citizen Signature timepieces. Here is my Grand Classic. Show me yours!

-Ian


----------



## Adman

Good idea. The Citizen Signature series are truly special watches. They really are a step up from your standard Citizens (which are already damn good if you ask me).

Here are my three: The Flyback Chronograph Eco-drive in two tone stainless steel and gold, the Grand Classic auto with silver dial and blue hands and my girls' Quattro in stainless steel and rose gold with diamond accents. (She absolutely loves it and doesn't like to wear it too often for fear of scratching it. It looks very nice on her tiny wrist ha ha.)

I love them all but the Grand Classic auto is something truly special. I find it sad that these watches don't get nearly enough recognition on the forum with all the fawning over SARB's and the like. To each his own but this one is really something special that must be handled "in the metal" to be fully appreciated. This one really bats WAY above its price point which is an often overused cliche however, in this case, it genuinely does hold true.


----------



## Kilovolt

Two for me, Grand Complication and Moonphase:


----------



## clyne

Great idea!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman

clyne said:


> Great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn dude! That is NICE! It pains me to say this but I think it looks better with the silver hands than it does with the blue.

Maybe I'll try mine on that Hirsch black leather strap I bought for it.


----------



## clyne

Adman said:


> Damn dude! That is NICE! It pains me to say this but I think it looks better with the silver hands than it does with the blue.
> 
> Maybe I'll try mine on that Hirsch black leather strap I bought for it.


I almost bought the one with blue hands but I thought the silver looked a little more classy. It was a tough decision. I also have the Grand Classic with the black dial and just got the Grand Touring Sport. All three are fantastic watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azigman

The quality on the Signature Collection watches is quite good. I am not an expert but I believe the quality of these watches far exceeds anything else in my collection (although I do love my Tuna SBBN017 on the Isofrane that I am wearing right now). ;-)

The Three Sisters:







NB1031-53L, NB0040-58A, BL1258-53A

and just sold this one and dropped it off at the Post Office since I could't really justify having two Grand Classics...








Thanks for starting the thread. I agree that these fine watches get very little attention and they are stunning, high quality watches.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## jkpa

Timely thread and these watches deserve a lot more "press" than they are getting. My NB0040-58E arrived today and it's simply stunning. Looks good in pictures but in real life it is incredible, pure and simple. Got it for a great price from a forum AD, 5 year warranty. What's not to like? I will wear this everywhere that doesn't call for a dive watch or a G-Shock. Love it so far.


----------



## clyne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IanGrey

Great posts guys! I agree about the quality of these watches, I think they are the bargain of the century. I compared my Grand Classic to my boss's Rolex Datejust and was impressed how well the Citizen held up next to the DJ in the finishing department. These really do have to be seen in the metal, they catch the light beautifully. Ive gotten a lot of compliments on mine. I am really loving the silver hands Grand Classic and that Blue Grand Touring Diver! Keep em' coming.


----------



## robncircus

azigman said:


> The quality on the Signature Collection watches is quite good. I am not an expert but I believe the quality of these watches far exceeds anything else in my collection (although I do love my Tuna SBBN017 on the Isofrane that I am wearing right now). ;-)
> 
> The Three Sisters:
> View attachment 1609661
> 
> NB1031-53L, NB0040-58A, BL1258-53A
> 
> and just sold this one and dropped it off at the Post Office since I could't really justify having two Grand Classics...
> View attachment 1609672
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread. I agree that these fine watches get very little attention and they are stunning, high quality watches.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> AZ


Man I wish they made that sunburst dial with their auto movement. How does the blue diver on the left wear?


----------



## azigman

robncircus said:


> Man I wish they made that sunburst dial with their auto movement. How does the blue diver on the left wear?


See my comment here: by azigman https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizens-members-lets-see-your-citizen-348783-71.html on the last page dated 8/27/14


----------



## ken_sturrock

Here's my Citizen Signature Automatic with a quartz friend (I quick-set the date and turned it slightly too far. Normally, it's centered).


----------



## Spiker

My first Signature, the Grand Complication. Love this piece! Now have both Grand Classic's as well and the Grand Touring! Amazing time pieces!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ S

robncircus said:


> Man I wish they made that sunburst dial with their auto movement.


I'd lay good odds on us not being the only ones thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## never_keeps_time

My grand diver saying a little hello this morning!


----------



## sickened1




----------



## IanGrey

ken_sturrock said:


> Here's my Citizen Signature Automatic with a quartz friend (I quick-set the date and turned it slightly too far. Normally, it's centered).


Love the "The Citizen" HAQ. A great pair!


----------



## ken_sturrock

IanGrey said:


> Love the "The Citizen" HAQ. A great pair!


The only problem is that between my SD GS and my Citizen HAQ, the Citizen automatic get relatively little wear anymore. The fact, however, that I am discussing it in the same sentence with two watches that cost a lot more speaks volumes for the Citizen Automatic.

They are great watches.


----------



## clyne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ken_sturrock

The silver hands are elegant. I love the look of silver on silver watch faces....


----------



## djofi

Grand Touring two tone with Sun Burst, Limited Edition only available on Cruise Ships :sunglasses:


----------



## djofi

Trying again


----------



## Engell

Thanks to this thread (and the review on Citizen Signature Grand Touring Sport Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch) I've just ordered a Grand Sport Diver (blue face) from Arizona Fine Time... Looking very much forward to get my hands on it, since I've never seen it IRL. Which is impossible here in Denmark (Europe), as the watch isn't sold anywhere but US (I guess I'll be the first in our little country :-d)

Let me also thank Joe from AZFT for shipping it to me - Excellent service so far |>

I'll post a few pics when it's arrived...
/Claus


----------



## jwalther

Question about power reserve on the Grand Classic models. . .I bought a used watch here on the sales forum that had just been returned from factory service. It still ran well out of spec, and I noticed the PR was not what I expected; about 24-36 hours after I had worn it for a few days at my admittedly sedentary desk job following a full hand wind. I returned the watch to the seller, and bought a second one on ebay. This one is quite accurate, but suffers from the same PR issue. I've worn dozens of autos from Seiko to Omega to Rolex to JLC, and never had a problem maintaining full PR after days of wear. Is the movement just not as efficient as others, or did I happen across two clunkers?


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I have two; will likely get at least one more over time.


----------



## tkyim

Here's mine.


----------



## Deco79




----------



## OmarShablotnik

I added my 3rd Sig Series watch recently: Octavia Carbon


----------



## Dickiemoon

Hello I'm new here; first day! Im expecting my C. Nighthawk asian version anyday now! I would like to fit it with a shark mesh band. Does anyone know the mm size I would need? I've read everything from 18-24:grin:.... Any advise would be welcome.

RL


----------



## OmarShablotnik

pretty sure all nighthawks are a 22mm.


----------



## IanGrey

Deco79 said:


>


Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Deco79

IanGrey said:


> Gorgeous pics!


Thanks


----------



## jkpa

Love the Grand Classic. Worth every penny and then some.

If you're on the fence, don't be. Check my video, and head to your friendly Citizen dealer and get 'er done.


----------



## mikelu03




----------



## Motorcityjoe

Here are my two. Outstanding value, accuracy and style imo:-!








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## Mr.V1984




----------



## vortex968

Hi! This is my favorite watch.


----------



## Kirkawall

Those Grand Classics are stunning. Definitely on my list. Haven't seen many in Canada, though.

best,

k


----------



## Igorek

Have you guys seen the new Signature Grand Classic 9184, it is a beauty...

Citizen Signature Grand Classic 9184 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## jkpa

I like them them and thanks for the link but still prefer my model.



Igorek said:


> Have you guys seen the new Signature Grand Classic 9184, it is a beauty...
> 
> Citizen Signature Grand Classic 9184 Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Sagal

I did and I'm interested. Only question: will they really be available one day?
There is one promotional video:





But the only ones available with the calibre 9184 are slightly different

http://www.citizen.com.hk/?content=895&category_id=165&product_id=1333

-------------
Owner of Seiko SDGM001 and 003


----------



## Time4Playnow

This one. It's arguably the most beautiful watch in my entire collection -- and that is saying something!! ;-) No way on earth can any photos do this watch justice (esp. this photo). But I'm telling you, it is drop-dead GORGEOUS!!!  You must see it in person to appreciate it. I never knew 'exactly' how clear a non-reflective sapphire crystal could look until I saw this watch in person! Amazing!!


----------



## 1stiski

Grand Classic holds its own , even with my GS . Underrated and looked over , my gain and other owners rejoice .


----------



## cold_beer839




----------



## meoramri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## applejosh

Currently the cornerstone of my budding collection. Not bad +6-7 seconds/day.


----------



## mtbmike

Purchased used these are a super value grab & go Diver. Sapphire, Perpetual, decent lume and smooth precise bezel action :-!


----------



## m0c021

mtbmike said:


> Purchased used these are a super value grab & go Diver. Sapphire, Perpetual, decent lume and smooth precise bezel action :-!


I have this watch and love it but that bezel is far from smooth.... has so much wiggle and play (turn it with enough force that it wiggles but not enough to turn it). You can tap on the bezel and it will make a sound. My PO never did that.


----------



## WichitaViajero

how do you like your CGC?



Deco79 said:


> Thanks


----------



## WichitaViajero

Love the watch!


----------



## Sitting Bull AZ

Wow. I was ready to post that pictures don't do the watch justice, but I think you might have. Thankful to have this exact model.


----------



## Osteoman

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

Christmas gift! I'm real excited about this new 9184. Pics do not do it justice. -2 secs in the first 24_hours of ownership.

If I can I'll post a full review in the near future.

I'll try to answer any questions, since these are new.


----------



## fendushi

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*


----------



## Cocas

Unbeatable citizen minute repeater.


----------



## mtbmike

Great pics Gentleman!


----------



## RollCall

Here are my Grand Touring models:


----------



## alexcswong

WichitaViajero said:


> Love the watch!


Gorgeous piece. I can't wait for my to come next week. Will post when received it.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## hantms

Ha, I can join this topic now.


----------



## hantms

On the beach.


----------



## hantms

Sunset.

Weird how you get a reflection of the sun three times in the crystal. (Second pic)


----------



## alexcswong

Here are my latest collection of citizen signature series. It's seriously nice...














Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Alex,

Do you happen to know if the bracelet you have on the left one can be bought seperatly? That is rose gold correct?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## laoshun78

Here is the moonphase flyback chronograph. I find it hard to read though :|


----------



## alexcswong

Osteoman said:


> Alex,
> 
> Do you happen to know if the bracelet you have on the left one can be bought seperatly? That is rose gold correct?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Sorry I have no idea. Maybe someone else here able to advise you.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S

Thanks to a great Amazon deal and Ian's review, I just added this to my collection and it instantly became my favorite.

Also thanks to Arnold Zigman's professional photos!


----------



## Veda

hantms said:


> Sunset.
> 
> Weird how you get a reflection of the sun three times in the crystal. (Second pic)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6601178&d=1452353963"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6601186&d=1452353983"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Ahh the infamous reflection and refraction of Citizen Signature crystals...


----------



## WichitaViajero

Thanks!



mtbmike said:


> Great pics Gentleman!


----------



## WichitaViajero

Yes it was beautiful!

I moved on since then.



WichitaViajero said:


> Love the watch!


----------



## SaoDavi

View attachment 7507026


Here's mine. Definitely the best made watch under $1000 I've ever handled; possibly the best under $2000. The bracelet, clasp, case work and finishing are fantastic. I don't know why these don't get more love on the forums. I think they're substantially better than the SARB line.


----------



## Raym0016




----------



## dcuesta

Nice watches


----------



## aafanatic

BZ0004-59A Grand Complication on Gator


----------



## bbselement

So happy to be here with this watch! I love it. My new #1.


----------



## aafanatic

Citizen Signature Moonphase Flyback Chrono AV3006-50H on Gator


----------



## bbselement

Running a 1/2 second fast after 5 days, the most accurate mechanical watch I've ever owned. After unboxing I wound it 40x and synced it and that's been it.


----------



## alexcswong

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

12 days in and this is still the One, it's all I wear


----------



## aafanatic

New to me Signature Moonphase Flyback Chrono AV3006-09E


----------



## bbselement




----------



## WichitaViajero

Thanks!



mtbmike said:


> Great pics Gentleman!


----------



## Meerkat

I wanted to make an important comment about iPad time. Forgive me if you already know this, I was very surprised to learn that iPads without network service have very wrong and irregular times. The poster's images (post #76)show network service so he is probably accurate to somewhere in the thousandth of a second. I went crazy last year trying to see how accurate a new watch was with my non network iPad mini. The iPad can be off by seconds and even minutes before and behind. I thought I had bought a terrible watch. There are apps you can buy that will show corrected time (but not change the time) of your iPad.


----------



## Meerkat

I am very close to purchasing this one. It is beautiful, but not necessarily a style that I am used to. I can get it for a great price but if I buy this I will have to put off my satellite wave purchase.


----------



## bbselement

I like the classic complication more than the Wave, but they are two very different watches. The Wave is set and forget and that automatic is like a living thing that has to be wound and synchronized almost daily. Plus the power meter gives it even more personality. The Wave is going to be around for a long time...


----------



## Osteoman

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*



Meerkat said:


> I am very close to purchasing this one. It is beautiful, but not necessarily a style that I am used to. I can get it for a great price but if I buy this I will have to put off my satellite wave purchase.


I got this exact watch for Christmas for 2015. It was a new style for 2015. I love mine. Very well made. Mine runs -1-2 sec/day.

I'll answer any question if I know it.

Hey, what store is that? Do they have any of the other Citizen Signature watches on sale?


----------



## Meerkat

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

Macy's. All the signatures are on sale as clearance with an extra 15% off until 7/8/16. The sale does not show up on the Macy's website and I guess every Macy's will not have the same stock. The store I visited has this one and the rose gold touring diver.


----------



## Meerkat

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

Osteo,
is the lume limited to the half spherical markers at the odd hour positions and the hands?


----------



## Osteoman

Yes sir that's correct on the lume 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat

Ok. I just purchased this watch. Thanks for the support Osteoman and bbselement. Here are a few thoughts.

At first, I felt there was too much going on in the design. Too many different elements. I kept holding off on the purchase. I actually went in Thursday and Friday before going back on Saturday. I kept thinking this is just something I could never wear. What I noticed though, was that I liked it in the store, but would have second thoughts while looking at pictures on line. For example, I did not like the crown in rose gold in the pictures. But the contrast actually is very subtle against the stainless steel. In person, there is not too much at all, it all works. The textured middle, the hands, the markers, everything. On the wrist this watch is magnificent. The crystal handles reflection easily and the light play inside the watch is beautiful. It is very comfortable but I do need some practice with the deployment strap. 
The lume markers and the power reserve indicators were dislikes for me. I thought the power indicator took up to much space and would compete for attention. It doesn't. I thought it was dumb to have those lume markers. I thought every hour or not at all. They actually look really cool with the spacing when they are in the dark.

This is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Osteoman

I'm glad you like it. I suspect it will continue to grow on you. 

The deployment is a little odd but once you have it where you want it it becomes pretty easy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat




----------



## Osteoman

Meerkat,

So what you think after a few days? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat

I love this watch. Comfortable, beautiful, accurate.

I wish I could take a picture with late sun hitting the dial at an angle. It is magical. I'm trying to come up with a cool name for this watch. I don't consider this a dress watch, but more of a casual watch. Cocktail time is already taken, of course, but that is how I feel about this one.


----------



## Osteoman

Yes it fits the space between casual and dress quite well. I do wish it had a second loop for the end of the strap like some watches do. 

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meerkat

Looking out over Queens, NYC with Laguardia airport in the distance. End of day light.


----------



## psychosan

Meerkat said:


> I am very close to purchasing this one. It is beautiful, but not necessarily a style that I am used to. I can get it for a great price but if I buy this I will have to put off my satellite wave purchase.


You have given me the opportunity to compare this beautiful looking timepiece to one of the Seiko model that is so similar but without the 24hr indicator. I don't remember the model(I think it was one from the Presage line) but as much as I like Seiko, I would like my next purchase to be a different brand.

This one's beautiful and pr indicator makes look even better!


----------



## bbselement

psychosan said:


> You have given me the opportunity to compare this beautiful looking timepiece to one of the Seiko model that is so similar but without the 24hr indicator. I don't remember the model(I think it was one from the Presage line) but as much as I like Seiko, I would like my next purchase to be a different brand.
> 
> This one's beautiful and pr indicator makes look even better!


Plus the Citizen has lume! And it's the cool Citizen blue lume. Win win.


----------



## Meerkat




----------



## Piede

My trio


----------



## atlcal

Just got it in the mail yesterday, so haven't had time to get much wrist time yet, but blown away with the build quality and finish.


----------



## dart1214

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King8888

What is the Citizen grand classic movement? I cant find any information about it.


----------



## SaoDavi

Miyota 9015, if I recall.


King8888 said:


> What is the Citizen grand classic movement? I cant find any information about it.


----------



## King8888

Both grand classic will be in my wanted list this year.


----------



## Raym0016

I have had this for two years. Really impressed with how well it is constructed. Great anti reflective coating on the crystal, really amazing. It has been one of my most accurate and stable watches to date. Highly recommended if you can fit it on your wrist.


----------



## King8888

is there any stores that sell the grand classic line for less than $600? All I found is $600 above.


----------



## jkpa

I paid $600 nearly four years ago. I’ve seen them on eBay for around that not long ago.


----------



## Osteoman

King8888 said:


> is there any stores that sell the grand classic line for less than $600? All I found is $600 above.


Mine was 395 on Amazon right before the holidays. Normally 600 +. If you can wait they do go on sale. Watch the bargain thread.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## King8888

Osteoman said:


> King8888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> is there any stores that sell the grand classic line for less than $600? All I found is $600 above.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was 395 on Amazon right before the holidays. Normally 600 +. If you can wait they do go on sale. Watch the bargain thread.
> View attachment 13109949
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Damn, I would snatch that deal right away. I will check it daily on Amazon.


----------



## King8888

Osteoman said:


> Mine was 395 on Amazon right before the holidays. Normally 600 +. If you can wait they do go on sale. Watch the bargain thread.
> View attachment 13109949
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


May I ask when did you see this price so I can estimate when they will put it on sale again?


----------



## Osteoman

King8888 said:


> May I ask when did you see this price so I can estimate when they will put it on sale again?


Of course. I bought it on 12/11/17 and it had been that price a day or two. I watch the bargain thread very closely on here. Just be aware it can cost you money! Lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi

King8888 said:


> May I ask when did you see this price so I can estimate when they will put it on sale again?





Osteoman said:


> Of course. I bought it on 12/11/17 and it had been that price a day or two. I watch the bargain thread very closely on here. Just be aware it can cost you money! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


CamelCamelCamel.com is a site that lets you price watch specific items on Amazon. It lets you set thresholds and alerts on the items.


----------



## Raym0016

New strap. I think it works! New life for this one.


----------



## hoss

SaoDavi said:


> CamelCamelCamel.com is a site that lets you price watch specific items on Amazon. It lets you set thresholds and alerts on the items.


Are they affiliated with cameltoe.com lol?


----------



## therion

Let me bring this thread back to life 

Just in today, my first Signature after I started to loathe and despise Seiko and their modern day quality check.


----------



## therion




----------



## therion




----------



## espiga

For anyone looking for a Citizen Signature Automatic model, Macy's has 4 models for $478.
Yesterday the NB1036-50E was $466...

Best regards.


----------



## Meerkat

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

$466.20 is a great deal for that watch.


----------



## PetWatch

My latest one, but probably not the last one.


----------



## squash master

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*



PetWatch said:


> My latest one, but probably not the last one.
> 
> View attachment 13384693
> 
> 
> View attachment 13384695
> 
> 
> View attachment 13384699


What are your impressions of this model? I love those blue hands - and the complications are nice too. I have had my eye on this model - and just curious as to your thoughts. Thanks - Andy

- - - Updated - - -



PetWatch said:


> My latest one, but probably not the last one.
> 
> View attachment 13384693
> 
> 
> View attachment 13384695
> 
> 
> View attachment 13384699


What are your impressions of this model? I love those blue hands - and the complications are nice too. I have had my eye on this model - and just curious as to your thoughts. Thanks - Andy


----------



## PetWatch

I think it's a gorgeous watch. The dial and sub dial textures are beautiful to behold, subtly changing as the type of light and angles vary. The sub dial straight lines and main dial outer ring lines are quite fine and disappear at a distance, then you get a subtle radiance particularly on the sub dials. The hands change from black to sky blue to deep metallic blue, shades thereof and multi color combinations on the same hand. Sometime the hands appear black, as I look at the watch and give it a slight rotation to catch the light it is just wonderful to see those hands turn into a sensational blue. If you like blue hands you will like it. The sub dial metal rings add another appealing texture that changes under lighting conditions in terms of the visible detail.

As you can tell I really like it, fit and finish are what you expect form this line. Extremely comfortable bracelet, watch is quite light on a strap. Great AR coating, exhibition case back cover which I like. Lume lasts all night, though you have to get used to an unusual lume set up on 1, 3, 5, 9, 11, even #'s have no lume. Some may consider the dial overly busy and not well balanced when looking at each individual feature since they vary in size, but taken together as a whole it works nicely and it's an easy reader overall. It has the 9184 movement with decorated rotor which I believe is adjusted a few positions, not totally sure about this particular model, an underrated movement in my opinion the 9100 series.

The biggest knock on these watches would be the fact that they don't hold their value well, which may be of consideration for some. The other side of this coin is that we are able to buy a quality watch at some incredible prices, particularly when on sale, which goes a ways in mitigating future resale.

By the way I think the black and rose gold is just as nice.

Here is a photo showing the fine polish on the case sides.


----------



## Brucy

PetWatch said:


> I think it's a gorgeous watch. The dial and sub dial textures are beautiful to behold, subtly changing as the type of light and angles vary. The sub dial straight lines and main dial outer ring lines are quite fine and disappear at a distance, then you get a subtle radiance particularly on the sub dials. The hands change from black to sky blue to deep metallic blue, shades thereof and multi color combinations on the same hand. Sometime the hands appear black, as I look at the watch and give it a slight rotation to catch the light it is just wonderful to see those hands turn into a sensational blue. If you like blue hands you will like it. The sub dial metal rings add another appealing texture that changes under lighting conditions in terms of the visible detail.
> 
> As you can tell I really like it, fit and finish are what you expect form this line. Extremely comfortable bracelet, watch is quite light on a strap. Great AR coating, exhibition case back cover which I like. Lume lasts all night, though you have to get used to an unusual lume set up on 1, 3, 5, 9, 11, even #'s have no lume. Some may consider the dial overly busy and not well balanced when looking at each individual feature since they vary in size, but taken together as a whole it works nicely and it's an easy reader overall. It has the 9184 movement with decorated rotor which I believe is adjusted a few positions, not totally sure about this particular model, an underrated movement in my opinion the 9100 series.
> 
> The biggest knock on these watches would be the fact that they don't hold their value well, which may be of consideration for some. The other side of this coin is that we are able to buy a quality watch at some incredible prices, particularly when on sale, which goes a ways in mitigating future resale.
> 
> By the way I think the black and rose gold is just as nice.
> 
> Here is a photo showing the fine polish on the case sides.
> 
> View attachment 13387445


Love be the strap on that! Mind me asking where it came from?


----------



## squash master

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

Outstanding! Thanks for your review of this beauty! I keep coming back to it as a piece I'd like to add my watch box. Enjoy it!

- - - Updated - - -

Outstanding! Thanks for your review of this beauty! I keep coming back to it as a piece I'd like to add my watch box. Enjoy it!


----------



## Meerkat

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

I have the other color, great watch.


----------



## Osteoman

*Re: Show Your Citizen &quot;Signature Collection&quot; Watch*



Meerkat said:


> I have the other color, great watch.


Yessir I remember our conversation about this piece. It's a steal at the price paid by these guys.


----------



## PetWatch

Brucy said:


> Love be the strap on that! Mind me asking where it came from?


It's an inexpensive strap from ali x the unmentionable chinese shopping site for $11.47. Just got it so I don't know how well it will hold up, but I think it's worth the price.

https://www..........s.com/item/Hig...778.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4e014c4dpTpBNy

I see the link is not allowed either, here is the description if anyone is interested.

High Quality HOT Sale New Arrival Canvas Straps 22mm 24mm Interior Canvas durable Piece Bracelet Watch Straps band Fast delivery.

The strap is called: Zebra stripes.


----------



## Brucy

PetWatch said:


> It's an inexpensive strap from ali x the unmentionable chinese shopping site for $11.47. Just got it so I don't know how well it will hold up, but I think it's worth the price.
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/Hig...778.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4e014c4dpTpBNy
> 
> I see the link is not allowed either, here is the description if anyone is interested.
> 
> High Quality HOT Sale New Arrival Canvas Straps 22mm 24mm Interior Canvas durable Piece Bracelet Watch Straps band Fast delivery.
> 
> The strap is called: Zebra stripes.


Thanks Petwatch, it's cool and a little bit different.... will have a lookie look at Ali

Cheers


----------



## beefsupreme

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

This thread has been enlightening. I never noticed such variety in watch hand colors on Citizen watches. I'm impressed.

- - - Updated - - -

This thread has been enlightening. I never noticed such variety in watch hand colors on Citizen watches. I'm impressed.


----------



## espiga

PetWatch said:


> I think it's a gorgeous watch. The dial and sub dial textures are beautiful to behold, subtly changing as the type of light and angles vary. The sub dial straight lines and main dial outer ring lines are quite fine and disappear at a distance, then you get a subtle radiance particularly on the sub dials. The hands change from black to sky blue to deep metallic blue, shades thereof and multi color combinations on the same hand. Sometime the hands appear black, as I look at the watch and give it a slight rotation to catch the light it is just wonderful to see those hands turn into a sensational blue. If you like blue hands you will like it. The sub dial metal rings add another appealing texture that changes under lighting conditions in terms of the visible detail.
> 
> As you can tell I really like it, fit and finish are what you expect form this line. Extremely comfortable bracelet, watch is quite light on a strap. Great AR coating, exhibition case back cover which I like. Lume lasts all night, though you have to get used to an unusual lume set up on 1, 3, 5, 9, 11, even #'s have no lume. Some may consider the dial overly busy and not well balanced when looking at each individual feature since they vary in size, but taken together as a whole it works nicely and it's an easy reader overall. It has the 9184 movement with decorated rotor which I believe is adjusted a few positions, not totally sure about this particular model, an underrated movement in my opinion the 9100 series.
> 
> The biggest knock on these watches would be the fact that they don't hold their value well, which may be of consideration for some. The other side of this coin is that we are able to buy a quality watch at some incredible prices, particularly when on sale, which goes a ways in mitigating future resale.
> 
> By the way I think the black and rose gold is just as nice.
> 
> Here is a photo showing the fine polish on the case sides.
> 
> View attachment 13387445


Congratulations PetWatch, beautiful Citizen Signature,

one more detail on this dial, that shows attention to detail, is that you have 5 different hour markers!
You can see better on the other pictures.
The Blue hand effect I can see it also on my Navihawk AT hour and minute hand, depending on the light they are blue, black or violet!
It is a feast for the eyes!

Best regards,


----------



## espiga

Good Day Everyone,
My Citizen Signature Grand Touring Automatic NB1036-50E.
What else can be said about it... the whole package is awesome!
Congratulations to the owners and future owners.
This is one of the most underrated watches out there.

The overall finish is impressive, anything short of a whole thread dedicated to 
this watch will be unfair.

Timekeeping is chronometer grade or better. Oh the Dragon...
Second hand glides giving the impression of 36,000vph, even though is a 28,800 vph movement.
Dial, hands and hour markers are a work of art.
Sapphire Crystal with AR treatment is one of the best, in some angles the crystal disappears.
The case design curvature matching the bracelet provides an unmatched wrist comfort.
Classical bracelet taper, even the release pushers were kept within the width of the bracelet.
Wrist comfort is impressive, very well balanced, it feels like you already owned for longer time.
Bracelet adjusted with screws, easy and fast, very high quality detail.
Plus many more details that like I said will need a dedicated thread.

Just for the record I own wrist watches and pocket watches regarded as high grade and this watch will
match and surpass some of those references.

Please, if you have a chance, see one in person.
All the above are my opinions.

Best regards.


----------



## PetWatch

espiga,

I share your opinions. Quite a spectacular piece! Just to add another fine detail, the min. hand along with the sunken min. markers and the angle of the chapter ring markers makes taking a precise reading to the minute as easy as it gets from any angle.

Here is my blue one.


----------



## espiga

Hi PetWatch,

Congratulations on your Signature!

Yes, that is one more detail within many and we did not discuss the design of the hour markers, the hands or how they made the
minute cutouts on the dial... that looks to be an assembly of two dials!
I wonder if the second hand with that design is perfectly balanced on the post...
This Signature line is really special.

Best regards.


----------



## jkpa

Cannot believe I just found this at a steal. This will join my Grand Classic NB0040-58E.

Behold the BL5460-51E. WOW is an understatement. Pics from google:


----------



## jkpa

Btw for those looking at some of the models, the movement in the Signature automatic three handers is the Miyota 9010 and in later versions the 9011. It has never been the Miyota 9015 in any Signature model. The 9010 and 9011 (9011 is what’s in my NB0040-58E) were specifically developed for the Signature line. 

Nothing wrong with the 9015, but the 9010 and 9011 are a few steps beyond in decoration as seen through the case back in some GC models.


----------



## PetWatch

jkpa said:


> Btw for those looking at some of the models, the movement in the Signature automatic three handers is the Miyota 9010 and in later versions the 9011. It has never been the Miyota 9015 in any Signature model. The 9010 and 9011 (9011 is what's in my NB0040-58E) were specifically developed for the Signature line.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the 9015, but the 9010 and 9011 are a few steps beyond in decoration as seen through the case back in some GC models.


Congrats on your new watch, let's see some of your photos when you get it. These Citizens really dazzle under different lighting. There is also the 9012 movement.


----------



## jkpa

PetWatch said:


> Congrats on your new watch, let's see some of your photos when you get it. These Citizens really dazzle under different lighting. There is also the 9012 movement.


Yep you're right about the 9012 as well. 

I expect the watch next week and will most definitely post pictures of it and its cousin the Grand Classic.


----------



## Don Draper

therion said:


>


Are those screw down pushers ?

Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch

Don Draper said:


> Are those screw down pushers ?
> 
> Sent from my Z978 using Tapatalk


I'll answer your question, no.


----------



## jkpa

Just a quick snapshot of the new arrrival next to the Grand Classic. Tonight I'll have a chance to check it out in detail. First impressions are: it's breathtaking!


----------



## jkpa

Couple more after sizing it


----------



## jkpa

A few in the daylight from this afternoon. Everything about it is just so, so nice. The bracelet is awesome as well like on the Grand Classic. It does say Citizen on the clasp but angle doesn't show it.


----------



## PetWatch

jkpa,

Looks awesome! Great fit on your wrist. Enjoy!

I saw a youtube video about it's functions, very impressive. I will have to look for one of these chrono's in the future.


----------



## therion

Moonphase


It has only gained 12 seconds in the last 5 months. Pretty impressive.


----------



## therion




----------



## jkpa

Love that model!! ^^


----------



## espiga

Citizen Signature, some pictures.


----------



## espiga

Good Day,

Great news, 60% OFF on the Citizen Signature Models:
https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-.../Gender,Watch_movement/Men,Automatic?id=57367

https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/citizen-signature

Best regards.


----------



## Silvek

espiga said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Great news, 60% OFF on the Citizen Signature Models:
> https://www.macys.com/shop/jewelry-.../Gender,Watch_movement/Men,Automatic?id=57367
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/featured/citizen-signature
> 
> Best regards.


And, as noted in the "I saw a bargain" thread make sure you stack it with the 25% off you get when you download and sign up to using the Macy's app. Killer deal.


----------



## Osteoman

Silvek said:


> And, as noted in the "I saw a bargain" thread make sure you stack it with the 25% off you get when you download and sign up to using the Macy's app. Killer deal.
> 
> View attachment 13718109


I have the Grand touring and the blue Grand classic in bound. That will make 4 Citizen Signatures for me. At that price, these are a steal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Received my Grand Touring Sport last night. Can't decide if it's too big or not. Any thoughts? Really love the overall design, just not a fan of the crown guard.









Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Jlawjj

raheelc said:


> Received my Grand Touring Sport last night. Can't decide if it's too big or not. Any thoughts? Really love the overall design, just not a fan of the crown guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


I had the two tone version of this a few years back. Like you I liked the overall design but I ended up flipping it based on that huge crown guard. Nice overall watch and bracelet though if only the guard wasn't there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Jlawjj said:


> I had the two tone version of this a few years back. Like you I liked the overall design but I ended up flipping it based on that huge crown guard. Nice overall watch and bracelet though if only the guard wasn't there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah really don't like the crown guard. Wish I could remove it somehow lol. If it wasn't there, this would definitely be a keeper.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Osteoman

raheelc said:


> Received my Grand Touring Sport last night. Can't decide if it's too big or not. Any thoughts? Really love the overall design, just not a fan of the crown guard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


What size is your wrist? I think it works well on your wrist size. I have one inbound and was curious.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Osteoman said:


> What size is your wrist? I think it works well on your wrist size. I have one inbound and was curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's about 7 inches. I have relatively flat wrists so I can pull off larger watches comfortably. Just not feeling the crown guard on this one though. I Find that it's a bit difficult to screw down the crown cuz the crown guard gets in the way.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Osteoman

raheelc said:


> It's about 7 inches. I have relatively flat wrists so I can pull off larger watches comfortably. Just not feeling the crown guard on this one though. I Find that it's a bit difficult to screw down the crown cuz the crown guard gets in the way.
> 
> Instagram: @rych_watches


Yeah I wondered if it might get in the way. I have a 7 inch wrist as well so probably look about the same for me.

How quick did you get yours? I ordered mine on 12/13 and it said not arriving till 12/24. Seemed like a long time.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc

Osteoman said:


> Yeah I wondered if it might get in the way. I have a 7 inch wrist as well so probably look about the same for me.
> 
> How quick did you get yours? I ordered mine on 12/13 and it said not arriving till 12/24. Seemed like a long time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I received it in 2 days. Ordered on Thursday, received it on Saturday. Mine went from New Jersey to New York, so had a relatively short trip.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Osteoman

Wow that is quick. Mine took 5 days just to ship and now says isn't arriving till 12/26. I'm in Texas. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek

raheelc said:


> It's about 7 inches. I have relatively flat wrists so I can pull off larger watches comfortably. Just not feeling the crown guard on this one though. I Find that it's a bit difficult to screw down the crown cuz the crown guard gets in the way.


I've found it to be easier if you first pull out the built-in (and very cool IMO) crown guard extender.


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

Citizen had a couple Signature series that I still kick myself for not having the funds to buy a couple years ago: The black dial three hander NB0040-58E
View attachment 13767229

The Grand Touring NB0070-06E(also available with a black case or a bracelet model)


----------



## PrisonEscapementWheel

Citizen had a couple Signature series that I still kick myself for not having the funds to buy a couple years ago: The black dial three hander NB0040-58E
View attachment 13767229

The Grand Touring NB0070-06E(also available with a black case or a bracelet model)
View attachment 13767437


----------



## jkpa

^^ yes the Grand Classic is lovely. Had mine for over 4 years. Superb in all respects


----------



## hz536n

My Citizen Grand Classic


----------



## MissileExpert

Citizen Courageous. Not my best camera work. It's a little dirty, but hey, I wear it 24/7.


----------



## waterdude

Hey guys! If anyone has a spare half-link for the grand classic bracelet, and they wouldn't mind parting with it for a fair price, please shoot me a PM. Thx!

Crappy first picture of mine 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion

My lovely watchbox queen, her majesty - Signature Moonphase Flyback


----------



## sushisumo

Wanted to share daily Citizen watch to the office the past year! 
Under different light, the washi paper dial shows its various facets

The Citizen with one of the many faces of Mt. Fuji








Close-UP


----------



## jkpa

^fantastic!!


----------



## Slin77




----------



## jkpa

Nice! Love me some Signature watches. Insane value for money. Just got my Speedmaster and my Grand Classic is right there in quality. It’s unbelievable.


----------



## Slin77

jkpa said:


> Nice! Love me some Signature watches. Insane value for money. Just got my Speedmaster and my Grand Classic is right there in quality. It's unbelievable.


Yes... I love the Signature watches too. I got the black Grand Classic too and I am waiting on a brand new all black CTZ Perpetual Diver


----------



## jkpa

These watches are so incredibly well made. Shame they don't get more recognition on WUS.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Joined the Signature Collection crew tonight while visiting our local Citizen Store. Was actually shopping for a Seiko Turtle or Samuri diver, but didn't really like them as much as expected. Probably time to accept that I'm a Citizen guy. This is a smoothly engineered timepiece.


----------



## aafanatic

Signature AV1000-57A on Navihawk Mesh


----------



## aafanatic

Signature BZ0016-50E Grand Complication


----------



## aafanatic

Signature AV3013-54E Titanium Moon Phase


----------



## aafanatic

Signature BL8070-08A Perpetual Calendar


----------



## aafanatic

Signature AV1016-57E


----------



## Tekkamaki

After a few weeks of enjoying the white dial, I decided to go for the black dial version. Originally had trouble finding one and almost bought a SARB.... this was probably one of the last few available. Via Japan and Ebay. I jumped in when the price dropped about $100. Pleasantly surprised to get this in less than a week and pay zero in customs duties.


----------



## jkpa

^^ Great choice. I owned the black (NB0040-58E) for five years. Sold it in 2019. Amazing watch and kills SARB models in every way. Good for you holding out for it


----------



## Osteoman

Tekkamaki said:


> After a few weeks of enjoying the white dial, I decided to go for the black dial version. Originally had trouble finding one and almost bought a SARB.... this was probably one of the last few available. Via Japan and Ebay. I jumped in when the price dropped about $100. Pleasantly surprised to get this in less than a week and pay zero in customs duties.
> View attachment 14892165
> View attachment 14892163
> View attachment 14892167


Love the watches. I have the silver and the blue. And it's silver not white. Lol. Kidding I know it looks white. The black also looks great. I don't have that one!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Osteoman

*Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*



Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15228581


What is the model number of the one on the right with the dark grey dial? May have to find one .

Nice collection.


----------



## Slin77

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

Thanks .....here you have them all! It is the gray one....

View attachment 15230085


----------



## Slin77

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*


----------



## Osteoman

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*



Slin77 said:


> View attachment 15230135


That's beautiful. Love it. Thank you. Although the link didn't seem to work for me.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

Strange.....try again!









The number is : BL1251-52H :-!


----------



## Osteoman

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*



Slin77 said:


> Strange.....try again!
> 
> View attachment 15230895
> 
> 
> The number is : BL1251-52H :-!


Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

*Re: Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch*

You are welcome sir :-!


----------



## fargelios

Citizen Signature Grand Classic


----------



## parv

fargelios said:


> Citizen Signature Grand Classic
> 
> View attachment 15245555
> 
> ...


Is the 24-hour subdial for second time zone?


----------



## Osteoman

fargelios said:


> Citizen Signature Grand Classic
> 
> View attachment 15245555
> 
> 
> View attachment 15245557
> 
> 
> View attachment 15245559
> 
> 
> View attachment 15245561


I have this watch too and I must say that is the best strap choice I could possibly imagine. Where did you locate if I may ask?


----------



## martyloveswatches

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## HorologicOptic

martyloveswatches said:


> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


That's really interesting Marty - I didn't realize that this model featured applied numerals with that "step" in them! Great angle to show this.


----------



## Chaos_meme

is the Signature line officially dead now?

I can see that citizen has attempted to move a lot of their USA offerings upmarket a little bit with more sapphire crystals, more duratect use, etc, but the Signature line is still far above even the best standard production citizens you see in the USA.

if it is dead, the signature line was excellent while it lasted. very undervalued.


----------



## Aspirin-san

Love mine. I wanna wear it but when dings and little scratches show up I get panicked and I quickly lock him up in my box. Yeah, unneeded I know lol.



Chaos_meme said:


> if it is dead, the signature line was excellent while it lasted. very undervalued.


I'm afraid so. Yes.
Some theorize that Citizen will get them back in a limited availability and exploit them like Seiko did with the Alpinist. But I think that show's over.
The line was not that successful. Because... Ya know... Swiss Made.

It's like asking a poser to buy a Citizen watch instead of [insert-popular-something-brand]. Would never happened.
But then again, those same people miss out the best things.


----------



## Tekkamaki

The Japan market Citizen Collection NB series is rumored to be of a similar quality level. Covid gets in the way of shipping right now however.


----------



## jkpa

Well I have officially lost my mind. Found a new one of these and paid. Over paid. And one day after receiving an incredible blue dialed diver. Do I need it? No.

As a result, I may sell my green JDM Promaster that I've had for a week. I've wanted the BL1258 for years.


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> Well I have officially lost my mind. Found a new one of these and paid. Over paid. And one day after receiving an incredible blue dialed diver. Do I need it? No.
> 
> As a result, I may sell my green JDM Promaster that I've had for a week. I've wanted the BL1258 for years.


Surely there's a Seiko in your collection that you can sell.


----------



## jkpa

Ziptie said:


> Surely there's a Seiko in your collection that you can sell.


haha I only have two. First gen OM and a GS Snowflake. Both are never going anywhere. Let's see who wins out between it and the Promaster when it comes in


----------



## jkpa

Third time lucky - the BL1258-53L is IN and the collection is complete (for now LOL). Second Signature line watch - actually third but sold the Grand Classic.

Very subdued in low light but flash it and the bright blue shows up and matches well with a Barton rubber strap. Nice combo, I think.


----------



## greatkevino

Recently acquired the Grand Classic nb0040-07a, not a bad watch!


----------



## aafanatic

Grand Touring Sport NB1031-53L (GTS-300) This thing weighs 192g


----------



## aafanatic

Still lovin' my GT-200: NB0070-57E


----------



## aafanatic

Mrs. Ron Swanson: Signature Fly-Back Chrono AV1000-57A


----------



## jkpa

Killer^^ 

I have the regular Ron Swanson.


----------



## Fergfour

My first is in the mail as we speak, the NB0040-58A. Have only read good things so far and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## jkpa

Fergfour said:


> My first is in the mail as we speak, the NB0040-58A. Have only read good things so far and I'm pretty excited.
> 
> View attachment 15629541


I had the black dial version. I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## Fergfour

jkpa said:


> I had the black dial version. I think you'll be impressed.


I had a tough time choosing between black and white. If I'm impressed enough a black could be in my 2021 plans


----------



## Tekkamaki

Fergfour said:


> I had a tough time choosing between black and white. If I'm impressed enough a black could be in my 2021 plans


You will love it. Good luck finding a black Grand Classic in 2021. If you do, get it.


----------



## jkpa

Big thanks to Citizen USA and their excellent service. I had to source a set of spring bars for my BL1258-53L Courageous diver and they sent me the set that they had for this watch in their catalog. But they were too long! I contacted them again and they sent me another TWO sets for free in different sizes and one of those worked. So the watch is back on the bracelet again (now I need better watch tools so I can adjust the size), but just wanted to mention how happy I am with their fast responses and helpful service. The replacement sets were both free. I sent them back the below pic so they can update their records with the right part number for this model.

Love this watch.


----------



## Osteoman

Fergfour said:


> I had a tough time choosing between black and white. If I'm impressed enough a black could be in my 2021 plans


I have the one you bought and the blue and i love them! Punch well above their price. But the white, is actually silver. Wear in good health 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leets

One of Citizen's Signature will definately be the Fugu ... 









Beautifully Lume LE piece...


----------



## jkpa

leets said:


> One of Citizen's Signature will definately be the Fugu ...
> View attachment 15630848
> 
> 
> Beautifully Lume LE piece...


beautiful watch but not part of the Signature line.


----------



## aafanatic

Still Loving my GT-200: Signature Grand Touring NB0070-57E


----------



## PetWatch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

One of my favorites!









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

PetWatch said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow! That is a total work of art Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## jkpa

Superb polishing on the markers on the Octavia (it's a great watch full stop).


----------



## aafanatic

jkpa said:


> Superb polishing on the markers on the Octavia (it's a great watch full stop).
> 
> View attachment 15634552


I've always loved this movement The way the second hand jumps to the zero position when setting the time and the minute hand is in perfect alignment, moving four times a minute. As compared to my basic three handers where I have to wait for the second hand to get to the twelve, pull out the crown, try to get the minute hand as close to dead on, then hope it doesn't move while I'm pushing in the crown

Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


----------



## jkpa

aafanatic said:


> I've always loved this movement The way the second hand jumps to the zero position when setting the time and the minute hand is in perfect alignment, moving four times a minute. As compared to my basic three handers where I have to wait for the second hand to get to the twelve, pull out the crown, try to get the minute hand as close to dead on, then hope it doesn't move while I'm pushing in the crown
> 
> Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A


Agreed, it's very cool and well thought out. And of course Perpetual Calendar is frigging fantastic.


----------



## Fergfour

Arrived just now. I'm blown away. I wish it hadn't taken me so many years in my watch journey to discover it.


----------



## jkpa

Fergfour said:


> Arrived just now. I'm blown away. I wish it hadn't taken me so many years in my watch journey to discover it.
> 
> View attachment 15636270


Glad you like it. Yeah it's pretty insane for the price point. Feels like $2k easily IMO


----------



## Fergfour

jkpa said:


> Glad you like it. Yeah it's pretty insane for the price point. Feels like $2k easily IMO


I've never had a $2K watch myself but I have no reason to doubt you!


----------



## jkpa

Fergfour said:


> I've never had a $2K watch myself but I have no reason to doubt you!


Haha what I mean is it feels superb quality in the metal and indicative of a much pricier watch.


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET




----------



## jkpa

^^ ahah awesome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ziptie

Amazing collection.


----------



## Osteoman

Niceeeeee. I have 4 of the same ones you have! I like the last one very much! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Courageous this afternoon.


----------



## Fergfour

DaNgErMoUsE_DET said:


> View attachment 15649223


What's your overall feeling about the two-tone Grand? I have the silver dial/blue hands model and I'm always on the hunt for a black dial, but I also keep coming back to the two-tone.


----------



## Osteoman

Fergfour said:


> What's your overall feeling about the two-tone Grand? I have the silver dial/blue hands model and I'm always on the hunt for a black dial, but I also keep coming back to the two-tone.


Ferg,

I know you didn't ask me but i have both the silver with blue hands and the 2 tone and i prefer the silver with blue hands. Not bonding as well with the two tone. I've thought about selling it although I've never flipped any of my watches.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

Osteoman said:


> Ferg,
> I know you didn't ask me but i have both the silver with blue hands and the 2 tone and i prefer the silver with blue hands. Not bonding as well with the two tone. I've thought about selling it although I've never flipped any of my watches.
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Two tone is definitely tough for some people, perhaps considered too "old fashioned". I'm old so maybe that's why I'm not turned off by it lol


----------



## aafanatic

@DaNgErMoUsE_DET you are crushing it My GTS-300 says Hi

GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

Fergfour said:


> Two tone is definitely tough for some people, perhaps considered too "old fashioned". I'm old so maybe that's why I'm not turned off by it lol


Well I actually have all three 
Personally I don't mind the two tone at all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

DaNgErMoUsE_DET said:


> Well I actually have all three
> Personally I don't mind the two tone at all.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you.
There is that silver dial/ silver hands model too, but I guess if you have the blue hands model it's hard to justify. It is for me anyway, but I like these so much I may have to have both someday.


----------



## Osteoman

DaNgErMoUsE_DET said:


> Well I actually have all three
> Personally I don't mind the two tone at all.
> View attachment 15663383
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's great now you are making want the black one too! Such great watches.


----------



## behnam

Here is mine


----------



## jkpa

behnam said:


> Here is mine


Nice one, but not a Signature line watch


----------



## aafanatic

@DaNgErMoUsE_DET That two Tone is AWEsome! Very readable, which has become more important at 59 Thanks for sharing them with us It really helps potential buyers to get to see them side by side like that.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So is/was the Signature collection a US market thing? Or other countries too? And are they discontinued?


----------



## Slin77

Signature Perpetual Diver


----------



## Slin77

More Perpetual Divers


----------



## jkpa

Slin77 said:


> Signature Perpetual Diver
> View attachment 15697099


very interesting. I haven't seen one with Arabic numerals before. What's the model?


----------



## Slin77

jkpa said:


> very interesting. I haven't seen one with Arabic numerals before. What's the model?


I bought the black version and got this one from US 

I did not believe it was an original Signature but after contact with Citizen support I got this reaction...


----------



## jkpa

Very cool!


----------



## Slin77

jkpa said:


> very interesting. I haven't seen one with Arabic numerals before. What's the model?


See this topic...









Need some help...New Citizen Signature Collection?


Hello WUS members :-! I recently bought a CTZ perpetual diver BL1250-55E (black version).... But when I received the watch I freaked out o| , because it was not the watch I ordered... I'll let the pictures show you what I mean..... My question is: Does anyone have seen this watch before? I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## aafanatic

Slin77 said:


> Signature Perpetual Diver
> View attachment 15697099


What a great combo: the blue dial with black bezel The bracelet you added really seals the deal Good work.

Signature Titanium Moon Phase Fly-Back Chrono AV3013_54E (my wedding watch)


----------



## Slin77

aafanatic said:


> What a great combo: the blue dial with black bezel The bracelet you added really seals the deal Good work.
> 
> Signature Titanium Moon Phase Fly-Back Chrono AV3013_54E (my wedding watch)


Thank you! I am a real bracelet guy....so when Igot the chance I bought the original bracelet with it


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> So is/was the Signature collection a US market thing? Or other countries too? And are they discontinued?


@aafanatic I am expecting you to answer this question, buddy!


----------



## aafanatic

I don't know the history or regions of sales for the Signature line. My best guess from research/shopping is that the Signature line has been around for 12 years, is international, and not JDM. I think it was Citizen's attempt to raise Western awareness of Japan Made luxury watches. I think that this has been unsuccessful because of western prejudice. The last Signature watches were introduced in 2017 and there have not been any since. Citizen is free to re-introduce the line any time they like. I will keep buying them


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I don't remember ever seeing them for sale in my region, and I've noticed it is mostly Americans who post them on WUS, and I think Dutchy @Slin77 bought it in the US as well, so I'm leaning towards Signature being a US market alternative to The Citizen.


----------



## jkpa

It was also sold in Europe so it’s not a USA only line and it’s not quite at the level of a The Citizen watch. It’s a middle ground - way nicer than the regular offerings and cheaper than the truly top tier stuff. It’s disappointing they don’t have the line anymore. The watches are fantastic.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Oh I wasn't suggesting they were at the level of The Citizen, Citizen would never give the US something top tier LOL, that's why I wrote "US market alternative", not "US market equivalent". The US generally gets tier 3, EU and Asia get tier 2. The Signature collection looks like tier 2 though.
Since the last few years there are some international "top tier" models, but instead of giving the US, EU and Asia tier 1, they are giving everyone including domestic buyers tier 2 watches, meaning the "quality" is dropping, for example, no more micro-adjust clasp, a cheaper laser engraved caseback. The good news is that this new product strategy is bringing Duratect MRK and Duratect DLC to the international market, which used to only get Duratect TIC.


----------



## jkpa

Courageous today


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

Does anyone have this one they may trade ? I have pretty good offer








NB0070-57E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

I wear mine on rubber even though I have the bracelet version


----------



## PetWatch

On rotation for a few days.


----------



## mrod1108

Citizen Signature AV3000-05A is my WRUW today watch.


----------



## mrod1108

IanGrey said:


> Great posts guys! I agree about the quality of these watches, I think they are the bargain of the century. I compared my Grand Classic to my boss's Rolex Datejust and was impressed how well the Citizen held up next to the DJ in the finishing department. These really do have to be seen in the metal, they catch the light beautifully. Ive gotten a lot of compliments on mine. I am really loving the silver hands Grand Classic and that Blue Grand Touring Diver! Keep em' coming.


Agree and to think I almost sold mine.


----------



## M.Mikey

Quartz part of my Signature collection 









Favourite one


----------



## Osteoman

M.Mikey said:


> Quartz part of my Signature collection
> View attachment 15704823
> 
> 
> Favourite one
> View attachment 15704825


Nice! I like the one in the lower left in your case.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Octavia today.


----------



## aafanatic

PetWatch said:


> View attachment 15703561
> 
> 
> On rotation for a few days.


@PetWatch  That Sting Ray strap on your 0070 is amazing!! "You win"


----------



## Slin77

Finally got the blue one


----------



## PetWatch

aafanatic said:


> @PetWatch  That Sting Ray strap on your 0070 is amazing!! "You win"


Thanks. Lol, but we're all winners here! It's fantastic on bracelet too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

Really have enjoyed seeing everyone's wonderful Citizen Signature pieces here.

I'd love to make a catalog of all the models, as there are quite a few obscure ones in the mix. Here are two of mine. The black strap is from a different signature model but I think it looks sharp on this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin Loving those BZs, Here's mine back at ya

Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey That Carbon Fiber Octavia looks amazing

@Slin77 Nice catch on that blue one

Trying to enjoy that watches that I have like this BL8070-08A


----------



## Ziptie

You’re all making me really want a Grand Classic. Feel free to ping me if anyone decides to sell.


----------



## jkpa

Ziptie said:


> You're all making me really want a Grand Classic. Feel free to ping me if anyone decides to sell.


Too late! Sold my black dial last year. Yes, I'm stupid.


----------



## PetWatch

Any other different style moonphase Signature's out there?


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> Too late! Sold my black dial last year. Yes, I'm stupid.


Just picked up the white with blue hands & bracelet on ebay! Will post pics in a week.


----------



## Osteoman

Ziptie said:


> Just picked up the white with blue hands & bracelet on ebay! Will post pics in a week.


I know it looks white in pics but it's actually silver. Love mine. Wear it in good health.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Osteoman said:


> I know it looks white in pics but it's actually silver. Love mine. Wear it in good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Good to know! It seems challenging to capture the color. I'll be sure to post pictures when I get it.


----------



## Mediocre

Osteoman said:


> I know it looks white in pics but it's actually silver. Love mine. Wear it in good health.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Great looking watch! One of the two I regret selling


----------



## aafanatic

@PetWatch Just beautiful Great photo of a great watch


----------



## Ziptie

From Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5)








Incoming, what have you got in the mail (part 5)


Two just arrived today, and one lot still incoming. The two movados are both the movado/zenith pieces with zenith manual wind movements and working well with original bands and 1 original box. The men's has no wear and the women's has one small ding and a few hairline marks on the crystal but...




r.tapatalk.com







Piede said:


> I have owned 4 Citizen Signature Grand Classics and none of them were flawless. My current Grand Touring en Courageous are flawless, so they can do it properly haha
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


I found this interesting. What are peoples experiences with alignment, etc?


----------



## jkpa

My GC was perfect.


----------



## Osteoman

I currently have both the silver and blue and have no issues. 

Granted I'm not terribly ocd about it, unless it's bad but I've never noticed on mine. 


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

I almost sold it, but I came to my senses


----------



## Osteoman

M.Mikey said:


> I almost sold it, but I came to my senses
> View attachment 15728367


Don't but if you do, I'll buy it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey That is SO beautiful! I am glad that you didn't sell it I think these are still available new


----------



## M.Mikey

Thanks. 
I don't think I'll get rid of it. 
4 years ago when I bought it nobody wanted them  there have been more EBay auctions on pvd than ordinary GT. Now they are gone so if I sell it today, probably there'll be problem with buying it back tomorrow.

Meanwhile:


----------



## aafanatic

M.Mikey said:


> Thanks.
> I don't think I'll get rid of it.
> 4 years ago when I bought it nobody wanted them  there have been more EBay auctions on pvd than ordinary GT. Now they are gone so if I sell it today, probably there'll be problem with buying it back tomorrow.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> View attachment 15730301


@M.Mikey Get out Now THAT is no longer available Seeing your PVD inspired me to get out my GT-200 I don't wear mine on the bracelet because I also have the GTS-300 with the same bracelet and they boarder on redundant.

Here's lookin' at you, Kid GT-200 on Bonetto Cinturini NB0070-57E



Distressed buckle for character


----------



## The 1Joe

Picked up this Grand Classic as a father's day present last year. Now I'm on the hunt for the black dial version. They don't seem to pop up for sale very often.


----------



## sky21

The 1Joe said:


> Picked up this Grand Classic as a father's day present last year. Now I'm on the hunt for the black dial version. They don't seem to pop up for sale very often.
> View attachment 15733348


Love those blue hands! They really pop on that beautiful light dial.


----------



## HorologicOptic

*Citizen Signature Titanium Moonphase - AV3013-54E*

*Maybe it's meant to be, once in a blue moon...* ?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@HorologicOptic Only a werewolf would need that complication. Come on, admit it!


----------



## aafanatic

@HorologicOptic That is a really beautiful watch. Really great fit and finish It just shows what you can do if you put your back into it


----------



## HorologicOptic

aafanatic said:


> @HorologicOptic That is a really beautiful watch. Really great fit and finish It just shows what you can do if you put your back into it


Absolutely. I was not expecting the sheer depth and detail on the dial, nor the mastery in execution of the polished sections of the case - it's one thing to view these things in photos or video, another entirely to experience them in the metal.


----------



## fargelios

I have in my collection two Citizen watches from the Signature series. Today the first of them - Citizen Octavia Signature Perpetual Calendar Alarm Eco-Drive.


----------



## Cocas




----------



## Ziptie

If anyone is interested in the signature Grand classic silver on leather, there’s one at $199 with no bids on ebay right now. I’d bid, but just ordered another one last week.


----------



## aafanatic

@Cocas Wow! Amazing complications Beautiful execution


----------



## fargelios

Grand Classic. Second one Citizen from the Signature series. Aftermarket strap made by my friend.


----------



## abccoin

fargelios said:


> Grand Classic. Second one Citizen from the Signature series. Aftermarket strap made by my friend.
> 
> View attachment 15742268
> View attachment 15742269
> View attachment 15742270
> View attachment 15742272


Beautiful. Great choice of strap!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## jkpa

FS post coming soon, I think.

Rolexes are not free it turns out...


----------



## abccoin

On a seatbelt nato









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin Great combo Back at ya with the Signature Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## aafanatic

The Mrs. Ron Swanson: AV1000-57A


----------



## M.Mikey

New strap


----------



## abccoin

Swapped the original carbon fiber texture strap for a zulu.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> Swapped the original carbon fiber texture strap for a zulu.


Sometimes I wear similar combination  (originally on bracelet)


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin & @M.Mikey Those Octavias look A-Maze-Zing


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## abccoin

M.Mikey said:


> Sometimes I wear similar combination  (originally on bracelet)
> View attachment 15763273


That looks great, need to get a strap like that.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

I thought the Octavia had died but a charge and a reset and we're back in business


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa Awesome! Go eco drive


----------



## StrangeQuark

Cost me $600 new with a 5-year warranty. Gorgeous watch that runs at +/-2 spd reliably (over the last week it averaged -0.7 spd). Service cost might be a couple hundred for a new movement (I have a 1966 Citizen Super Deluxe Date that runs at +/- 6 spd and has been serviced once in its life). Remind me again why I should get a Rolex?


----------



## jkpa

^^ I had the black dialed version. Great watch.


----------



## Ziptie

I also just picked up a used Signature Grand Classic NB0040 on eBay, for a price I feel pretty good about. It's not pristine, but I'm totally OK with that.

People seem to like posting photos of their watches in interesting places, so I thought I'd give it a try. Am I doing it right?










































For the record, the tiny screwdriver needed for the bracelet screws is 1.2 mm. A super cheap screwdriver set was too soft, but let me figure out what size I needed. I ended up buying this Wera brand one for $4 and it works just fine.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ES5MOO


----------



## jkpa

Glad to have my little friend back after the reset. Works perfectly now after the DST snafu.

There is no way you can buy a nicer watch than this for the $237 it cost me in 2018. It's as nice as a GS and I have a very nice GS to compare it to. IMO, it's the nicest of any of the Signature line watches and that includes my now-sold Grand Classic


----------



## Gilmour

Whats the ref number?


----------



## jkpa

Gilmour said:


> Whats the ref number?


BL5460-51E


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> BL5460-51E


Looks really nice with polished bezel

And today:


----------



## PetWatch

I don't know if this is acceptable here, but there are some excellent deals on Ebay right now from seller officialwatchdeals for various "Manufacturer Refurbished" Signature models. Seller takes returns without any issues in my experience, usually brand new or a minor blemish at times, may have a C stamped on case back and generic box.


----------



## PetWatch

M.Mikey said:


> Looks really nice with polished bezel
> 
> And today:
> View attachment 15780085


So many great reflections and different indices angles from such a deceptively simple looking dial. A pleasure to view!


----------



## Ziptie

Signature Grand Classic NB0040
In full sunlight the detail of the dial really shines.


----------



## Amatsubu

Hi guys,

Do you think Signatures are worth picking up in 2021? I can get a Courageous Perpetual Chrono for around 320$ (I'm from EU though, so that's a rough estimate) but I have no idea when it was bought as the warranty card is not stamped.
All I know is the watch is in good condition, works as intended and it comes with the box and all papers.The seller is the second owner but he's trustworthy like all the guys on our local board.

Would you take the punt? This is kind of an unexpected purchase for me but I was surprised a Signature popped up for sale around here and I feel these still have superior build quality and details compared to newer Citizen offerings (even though they're very good for the money and QC is pretty damn good) and I guess it'd be cool to have a more unique watch in my collection, especially as this would be only my second eco-drive with the 30th Anniversary Aqualand, among the mechanicals and automatics...

What's your take on this?


----------



## jkpa

@Amatsu Go for it! I'd have no concerns about picking up a used Eco-Drive, let alone one from this line


----------



## aafanatic

@Amatsubu Welcome to the forum It sounds like a great price for a great watch These Signature watches are a cut above the fray.


----------



## Ziptie

That escalated quickly.


























Just arrived today. This watch is SO SHINY. Love the polished facets everywhere, inside and out.


----------



## Amatsubu

@jkpa @aafanatic thanks for the input, guys! I think I'll go for it, it's the version on the black croc strap that's alo in good condition, I just hope the battery is in good shape.


----------



## aafanatic

@Amatsubu One thing I do is make sure the second hand has moved from photo to photo

@Ziptie Check out how the crown guard is inset into the case, and the lume pips are under cut outs in the dial ala sandwich


----------



## Amatsubu

@aafanatic Yeah, it's definitely working As does the perpetual calendar and power saving, according to the seller. As to the actual condition of the battery I have no idea but I hope for the best. There won't be many chances to get this watch anyways.
If the battery fails somewhere along the road, is sourcing and replacing it for the E820 something that a service centre can easily do? Sorry if the question is stupid, I only have 1 eco-drive in my collection.

I really hope I can keep it and wear it for as long as possible.


----------



## aafanatic

The power cell won't fail if you keep it charged in light. They are easily sourced but I send mine into Citizen if they need changing.


----------



## C Monkey

First time, long time. Since Citizen was the brand that initially got me hooked I wanted to get in on this thread! Currently, I have the 4 beauties below, but also had a BL1258-53L until I sold it a couple years ago. Never had an issue with or complaint about any of them and the Grand Classic has actually been my most complimented watch over the years due to the beautiful dial that I have somewhat failed to capture. Apologies for pic quality, it is a very bright day here today and I am quickly snapping these on my lunch break (everyone else's pics on this thread look studio-quality!)  Thanks all for being such a great resource!


----------



## Amatsubu

aafanatic said:


> The power cell won't fail if you keep it charged in light. They are easily sourced but I send mine into Citizen if they need changing.


Yeah, I make sure that my Aqualand gets enough sunlight and l'll do the same with this one. I actually contacted a Citizen service centre and they said replacing the cell for this model won't be a problem. They probably won't do it under warranty but the cost they stated is very reasonable. Pretty stoked to get a Signature series watch in my collection, especially in 2021. Were it not for the taxes, it'd be cheaper to look for one in the US but at 350-380$ they're still worth it IMO.


----------



## StrangeQuark

Amatsubu said:


> Yeah, I make sure that my Aqualand gets enough sunlight and l'll do the same with this one. I actually contacted a Citizen service centre and they said replacing the cell for this model won't be a problem. They probably won't do it under warranty but the cost they stated is very reasonable. Pretty stoked to get a Signature series watch in my collection, especially in 2021. Were it not for the taxes, it'd be cheaper to look for one in the US but at 350-380$ they're still worth it IMO.


The power cells in Citizen's EcoDrives have been known to last for 20 years or more. This shouldn't be a problem unless it's defective for some reason. Wear it in good health and post some pics when you get it.


----------



## Ziptie

aafanatic said:


> The power cell won't fail if you keep it charged in light. They are easily sourced but I send mine into Citizen if they need changing.


I've replaced a couple of low end eco-drive power cells for maybe 20 bucks each on eBay. For a nice watch like that I would at least take it to a watchmaker Who can replace the gaskets and seals, but you probably don't need to send it into Citizen if you're impatient, like me.


----------



## abccoin

aafanatic said:


> The power cell won't fail if you keep it charged in light. They are easily sourced but I send mine into Citizen if they need changing.


@aafanatic Have you ever had Citizen polish one of these signature watches? Do you know what they charge? My black dial grand complication is quite scratched up and the watch looks extremely complicated to refinish due to the many surfaces and facets. Any insight is very appreciated!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize

Amatsubu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Do you think Signatures are worth picking up in 2021? I can get a Courageous Perpetual Chrono for around 320$ (I'm from EU though, so that's a rough estimate) but I have no idea when it was bought as the warranty card is not stamped.
> All I know is the watch is in good condition, works as intended and it comes with the box and all papers.The seller is the second owner but he's trustworthy like all the guys on our local board.
> 
> Would you take the punt? This is kind of an unexpected purchase for me but I was surprised a Signature popped up for sale around here and I feel these still have superior build quality and details compared to newer Citizen offerings (even though they're very good for the money and QC is pretty damn good) and I guess it'd be cool to have a more unique watch in my collection, especially as this would be only my second eco-drive with the 30th Anniversary Aqualand, among the mechanicals and automatics...
> 
> What's your take on this?


Go for it!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize

My newly acquired grail BL1258!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Realize Congratulations! I am so psyched that you got that



abccoin said:


> @aafanatic Have you ever had Citizen polish one of these signature watches? Do you know what they charge? My black dial grand complication is quite scratched up and the watch looks extremely complicated to refinish due to the many surfaces and facets. Any insight is very appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


@abccoin COA won't polish or re-polish a case They will offer a new case, which I have done more than once I think about $250 for a steel case, and about $450 for a titanium case, but then it's all new I had this Attesa re-cased: CC9010-66A

Before


The returned old case


and after


----------



## abccoin

aafanatic said:


> @Realize Congratulations! I am so psyched that you got that
> 
> @abccoin COA won't polish or re-polish a case They will offer a new case, which I have done more than once I think about $250 for a steel case, and about $450 for a titanium case, but then it's all new I had this Attesa re-cased: CC9010-66A
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> The returned old case
> 
> 
> and after


@aafanatic Thanks for the info! That's really interesting and I can understand why as it would be near impossible to refinish some of these intricate pieces properly.

I may go for the case replacement option on the steel grand complication I have.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Amatsubu

It's here and quite a beauty. The box was slightly tattered and the strap seemed somewhat worn out. The watch itself is in good condition with only minor unobtrusive scratches here and there from normal use and very few hard to notice scuffs.

I put it on a knit-weave Blushark but I'm thinking about just using up the stock strap and getting an aftermarket one later. Looks best on a light brown strap IMO.
























Other than that, it appears to be working correctly. The seconds hand hits all the indices, the date wheel works, the chrono works. Not sure how the crown is supposed to operate when switching through the modes on the lower subdial but it's ever so slightly clunky, don't know how to describe it, like it slightly clicks once and then twice when switching through, but it seems intentional and not like it's faulty. No way to tell as I have 0 experience with E820.

Anyways, this watch is pretty damn hard to come by around here so getting a working one with a box and strap still intact should be a win. I think it's a pretty unique and interesting addition to the collection.


----------



## aafanatic

@Amatsubu That looks awesome. I am really glad that you got it The mode switching is working properly, just think of it as not direct drive 
I like your idea of just wearing the original strap for a while.


----------



## Amatsubu

aafanatic said:


> @Amatsubu That looks awesome. I am really glad that you got it The mode switching is working properly, just think of it as not direct drive
> I like your idea of just wearing the original strap for a while.


Thanks, that's reasurring

I have to say the dial on this thing is spectacular, the colour is so unique and it plays with the light in such a great way along with the indices and everything. Beautfiul watch.


----------



## andysm

My Grand Touring


----------



## abccoin

Hello signature club...just got this and as usual, very impressed. If only Citizen continued making these watches and expanded the Signature lineup. They really hit a home run with some of these designs, just incredibly beautiful.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@andysm Loving that GTS-300


----------



## PetWatch




----------



## andysm

PetWatch said:


> View attachment 15811467


Love that dial!!! And the bezel reminds me of a vinyl record from the past. 78LP baby


----------



## PetWatch

andysm said:


> Love that dial!!! And the bezel reminds me of a vinyl record from the past. 78LP baby


Never thought of it like that, but I think that will now stay in my mind. The dial is amazing as well, case, you name it. One of my faves.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize

I have a question regarding the E764 movement in my BL1258.

How do I accurately set the seconds hand, i.e. against an atomic source, without performing an all reset? I would like to be able to do this at least once a year. Thanks in advance folks.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

Realize said:


> I have a question regarding the E764 movement in my BL1258.
> 
> How do I accurately set the seconds hand, i.e. against an atomic source, without performing an all reset? I would like to be able to do this at least once a year. Thanks in advance folks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Just pull crown and set time like in normal watch.
In E820 there is more "fun" with that


----------



## jkpa

Speaking of E820


----------



## Realize

M.Mikey said:


> Just pull crown and set time like in normal watch.
> In E820 there is more "fun" with that


Ahh. Oveethinking as usual. Lol thanks

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Speaking of E820


----------



## abccoin

Need a strap with navy blue accent for the one on the right...









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Signature Grand Touring


----------



## fjmaze

djofi said:


> Grand Touring two tone with Sun Burst, Limited Edition only available on Cruise Ships 😎


Beautiful piece!! I have never taken a cruise but might have to get on a ship one day just to see what they have.


----------



## M.Mikey

fjmaze said:


> Beautiful piece!! I have never taken a cruise but might have to get on a ship one day just to see what they have.


2014  golden shovel award 

I'm hunting for bicolor GT, but they don't appear at all 
I don't think they still have them


----------



## fjmaze

hantms said:


> Sunset.
> 
> Weird how you get a reflection of the sun three times in the crystal. (Second pic)
> 
> View attachment 6601178
> 
> 
> View attachment 6601186


That is a really nice picture. I'm going to attempt to recreate it if you don't mind.


----------



## Realize

abccoin said:


> Need a strap with navy blue accent for the one on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I think this will work for you!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## fjmaze

So I have the Grand Sport two-tone, got it when they were clearing them out at Macy's. Just got there in time to get this last one.








I have been on here looking at all the Signature Series ones you guys are showing and I say to myself " you just bought a couple watches, get rid of some first before you look around for another Signature" (preferably that sexy ass Grand Touring, two tone, blue face). I said to myself "yea, that's the right thing to do".. well that didn't last long, about a whole day before I was in negotiations and picking up this beauty right here..








Damn the internet and it's infinite search engines, for sale sights and forums available to feed my habit.
I try to hold back but it just keeps calling me.....


----------



## jkpa

Amatsubu said:


> It's here and quite a beauty. The box was slightly tattered and the strap seemed somewhat worn out. The watch itself is in good condition with only minor unobtrusive scratches here and there from normal use and very few hard to notice scuffs.
> 
> I put it on a knit-weave Blushark but I'm thinking about just using up the stock strap and getting an aftermarket one later. Looks best on a light brown strap IMO.
> 
> View attachment 15798297
> 
> 
> Other than that, it appears to be working correctly. The seconds hand hits all the indices, the date wheel works, the chrono works. Not sure how the crown is supposed to operate when switching through the modes on the lower subdial but it's ever so slightly clunky, don't know how to describe it, like it slightly clicks once and then twice when switching through, but it seems intentional and not like it's faulty. No way to tell as I have 0 experience with E820.
> 
> Anyways, this watch is pretty damn hard to come by around here so getting a working one with a box and strap still intact should be a win. I think it's a pretty unique and interesting addition to the collection.


What's the model on the right? Very sharp!


----------



## jkpa




----------



## aafanatic

@fjmaze that two tone GTS-300 is awesome. It's on my short list which is two miles long 
I am really glad that you went for that two tone Grand Complication as well. My Grand Complication is on my never sell list
Here's my GTS-300. NB1031-53L


----------



## fjmaze

aafanatic said:


> @fjmaze that two tone GTS-300 is awesome. It's on my short list which is two miles long
> I am really glad that you went for that two tone Grand Complication as well. My Grand Complication is on my never sell list
> Here's my GTS-300. NB1031-53L


Yes I was very happy to get the two tone tho I was looking to get the blue face when I went to Macys that day. Grabbed the Complication a few weeks ago by luck. Just came across this baby last week that I, well you know, "had to get because I needed it". Lol. I introduce my third Signature Series.. The Black/Red Flyback Chrono which comes with leather strap.








only wore it once the other day.Looking for another strap to compliment its looks so I can save the Citizen made leather gator strap as its in very nice condition. I read somewhere that the lug holes for the strap are different then for the bracelet and wont fit? Hopefully I miss read that.


----------



## aafanatic

@fjmaze That is a beautiful find Unfortunately it is true that the bracelet will not fit on the strap version. The lug holes are more towards the middle of the lugs rather than the ends 
Here's my BL8070-08A (strap version) with 23mm lugs on curved spring bars and Bonetto Cinturini rubber To show how far forward the lugs are.


----------



## aafanatic

On this AV1000-57A (bracelet version) you can see how much further the lug holes are from the watch


----------



## abccoin

It is shame they place the lug holes differently...would love to be able to install the factory bracelet on some of the leather strap models like the moon phase I recently got. 

I actually prefer the spacing of the holes on the bracelet models even for NATO straps...the leather strap model lug holes are super close to the case and even with curved springbars, it can be difficult to fit thicker straps.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Anyone tried this with the BN0200 series divers? I picked up that model of bracelet hoping I could use it on another unrelated model, and it won’t fit. Hoping somebody with an 0200 could make use of it.


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> It is shame they place the lug holes differently...would love to be able to install the factory bracelet on some of the leather strap models like the moon phase I recently got.
> 
> I actually prefer the spacing of the holes on the bracelet models even for NATO straps...the leather strap model lug holes are super close to the case and even with curved springbars, it can be difficult to fit thicker straps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Same as on GT and Grand Classic - no way to install bracelet instead of strap. And on bracelet versions there is very little space for strap, so band must be thin or you have to bend springbars. 
I wish Citizen would make 2 sets of holes like Eterna in KonTiki Date. 
If you are sure that watch will stay with you for long time, and there is no way to find same model on bracelet, you can try to find a proffesional who will drill second hole set (maybe jewelery craftsman will handle). Of course you have to borrow from someone same version on bracelet that he could drill lugs in right place 

I'm not sure but from Signature line only Courageous on strap has possibility to install bracelet (there are examples on WUS).


----------



## fjmaze

M.Mikey said:


> Same as on GT and Grand Classic - no way to install bracelet instead of strap. And on bracelet versions there is very little space for strap, so band must be thin or you have to bend springbars.
> I wish Citizen would make 2 sets of holes like Eterna in KonTiki Date.
> If you are sure that watch will stay with you for long time, and there is no way to find same model on bracelet, you can try to find a proffesional who will drill second hole set (maybe jewelery craftsman will handle). Of course you have to borrow from someone same version on bracelet that he could drill lugs in right place
> 
> I'm not sure but from Signature line only Courageous on strap has possibility to install bracelet (there are examples on WUS).


So I'm wondering if we could send it in to Citizen America for service and get holes drilled? Being they are a service center it might be worth a call to find out. Ill post what I find out.


----------



## aafanatic

They won't do it. You can't even have them put a new bracelet case on your strap movement. That's just not what they do (Modding) I have wasted a lot of time looking for what Citizen has done wrong and even more time figuring out how they could've done it better (for me). A couple of years ago I decided to start looking at what Citizen does right. It came from reading interviews with different design team heads via Citizen.jp

Still loving this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## M.Mikey

I agree with @aafanatic. It's too uncommon job. Try at local watchmaker or small jewelery manufacturer. Remember that it could go wrong but in the worst case you will not use them at all.

Ahhh, I regret selling NB1031 and NB1036 but I realized that GTS is a little too bulky(?). 
But for some period of time it was my EDC


----------



## fjmaze

Spoke with Citizen America and the was told that she doesn't believe they do lug hole drilling. I then called Hurley Roberts service center in Georgia and they said though at one point they did attempt to drill lug holes but it didn't work out well so hence they don't attempt that anymore. I then asked how about getting me a case from say a 57A and swap it out. Got a reply email from them and in trying to decipher what they wanted to charge me I'm probably better off buying a 57A and swap watches instead of bracelets/straps. LOL 
And the hunt begins....


----------



## aafanatic

@fjmaze ExactlyThere's always this: Signature Titanium Flyback Chrono AV1016-57E


----------



## jkpa

I want one of those ^^ eventually. But which?? They're all so amazing. @aafanatic which in your opinion is the "best" or most special version?


----------



## M.Mikey

@aafanatic bracelet is also Ti?

Recently received that little stainless steel beast - AV3006-50H









I absolutely love it. It's more like work of art. Reminds me Campanola but affordable.

It wears large but comfort is around GTS so acceptable. It won't be an EDC but Signature fan should have something crazy like that one


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> AV3006-50H


Friggin cool 😍


----------



## Ziptie

Citizen Signature Grand Touring NB0070. @aafanatic ; style. ;-)


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa I think that there are 4 Titanium models and I have 3 of them In order of importance to me:

Grand Complication BZ0016-50E



Moonphase AV3013-54E



Flyback Chrono Av1016-57E



and the Perpetual Calendar on ebay BL8080-55E


----------



## jkpa

^^ all amazing. Thanks for sharing the info. I need one of those.


----------



## M.Mikey

@aafanatic AV3013-54E is also titanium? My AV3006-50H is certainly steel.
If it's steel - is there big difference in comfort between that one and other cases and bracelets? 
Do you have these ones on one photo (to compare case tint)?
@jkpa you difiniteily should get at least one


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> @aafanatic AV3013-54E is also titanium? My AV3006-50H is certainly steel.
> If it's steel - is there big difference in comfort between that one and other cases and bracelets?
> Do you have these ones on one photo (to compare case tint)?
> @jkpa you difiniteily should get at least one


Yeah I'd like one of those big beasts plus I love chronos. I have one Signature piece still after selling the BL1258.

Speaking of nice Signature pieces, @Fergfour just posted this. I miss my old GC. I had the black dial.









 FS: Citizen Signature NB0040-58A Automatic Watch SOLD


SOLD One of Citizen's classiest watches, from "The Signature Collection", which are higher end models from Citizen. This specimen is in great condition mechanically and aesthetically. I can't find any scuffs on the watch except for a few tiny hairline marks on the clasp. Includes outer box...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey Yeah, the AV3013-54E is Titanium and very comfortable and a little greyer than the Steel.


----------



## M.Mikey

Ziptie said:


> @aafanatic ; style. ;-)













aafanatic said:


> @M.Mikey Yeah, the AV3013-54E is Titanium and very comfortable and a little greyer than the Steel.


On mamy sites spec ar wrong so it confused me. 
It's interesting and uncommon that they produced same model in steel and titanium.


----------



## abccoin

Realize said:


> I think this will work for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Thanks for this idea...I went a similar one which has very similar colors to the dial, pretty happy with the result.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey WOW! That Carbon Octavia is amazing


----------



## M.Mikey

aafanatic said:


> @M.Mikey WOW! That Carbon Octavia is amazing


Carbon is my favourite Signature, absolutely love it.

And today is GT day


----------



## Ziptie

Randomly, there's a carbon on ebay accepting offers right now. Not mine, I don't know anything about the seller.









MAKE ME AN OFFER!! citizen eco-drive Signature collection | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MAKE ME AN OFFER!! citizen eco-drive Signature collection at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## abccoin

Ziptie said:


> Randomly, there's a carbon on ebay accepting offers right now. Not mine, I don't know anything about the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE ME AN OFFER!! citizen eco-drive Signature collection | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for MAKE ME AN OFFER!! citizen eco-drive Signature collection at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


That guy has been trying to sell that watch for years (I believe I've seen it for at least 2 years), seems like he's asking quite a lot.


----------



## Ziptie

abccoin said:


> That guy has been trying to sell that watch for years (I believe I've seen it for at least 2 years), seems like he's asking quite a lot.


It does seem high, but I've no idea what comps are for that model.


----------



## fjmaze

I was going to ask about the Octavia and love for it as I'm about to add it to my collection.


----------



## M.Mikey

It's a pity it's not bracelet version - carbon insertions makes it more sporty look. If you don't care about the bracelet - go for it. 

There is also one for $349 but in bad shape, with many scratches, chipped crown.


----------



## aafanatic

From the photos the springbars seem pretty far back, like they would be able to accept the bracelet?! Can anyone verify that? Just for edification


----------



## abccoin

aafanatic said:


> From the photos the springbars seem pretty far back, like they would be able to accept the bracelet?! Can anyone verify that? Just for edification


I have the carbon fiber Octavia that comes on strap....I tried to install the regular Octavia's all-steel bracelet on it (I like that look better than the bracelet with carbon fiber inserts), but it did not line up with the lug holes unfortunately.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Mikey

I, on the other hand, like the bracelet with inserts more. I would install it on any version


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin Thanks for clearing that up

@M.Mikey WOW! That carbon Fiber insert bracelet is awesome! Great Octavia collection


----------



## abccoin

Now that I see the carbon fiber bracelet on the regular Octavia, it looks really nice! I should have tried that combo when I had that bracelet, but I sold it a while ago.


----------



## fjmaze

Well like I was saying.. this just in. The fourth in my Signature line up. I introduce The Octavia on bracelet which gives me better options for straps.


----------



## jkpa

fjmaze said:


> Well like I was saying.. this just in. The fourth in my Signature line up. I introduce The Octavia on bracelet which gives me better options for straps.
> View attachment 15875294


Amazing watch. I have the same one. IMO, one of the very best Signature watches.


----------



## fjmaze

jkpa said:


> Amazing watch. I have the same one. IMO, one of the very best Signature watches.
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


definitely a lot sleeker on the wrist compared to my others.


----------



## aafanatic

Just a heads up, the guy at Official watch deals has a couple of Signature watches for sale


----------



## jkpa

aafanatic said:


> Just a heads up, the guy at Official watch deals has a couple of Signature watches for sale


Nice. I'd love the Grand Complication or one of the moon phase models.


----------



## Chaos_meme

aafanatic said:


> Just a heads up, the guy at Official watch deals has a couple of Signature watches for sale


Just ordered a NB0046-51L. Have same watch with the white dial. (Bought from this same seller 6 years ago). I can't pass it up at this price. My first two tone. I'm not usually interested in two tone, but on this model, the two tone looks subtle enough to pull off. You can't go wrong for $359.

He has / had a grand complication, some octavias, a minute repeater and the follow up to the original grand classics with the power reserve, etc. Also of note, he has some of the ladies signature. Including the automatics.

Crossing my fingers he gets some of those big cushion case grand tourings. Those are incredible.

Also, he has a few sattelite wave models.


----------



## M.Mikey

Chaos_meme said:


> Crossing my fingers he gets some of those big cushion case grand tourings. Those are incredible.


There was one GT with black PVD case but someone immediately bought it


----------



## Ziptie

M.Mikey said:


> There was one GT with black PVD case but someone immediately bought it


They claim to have one for $1100






Citizen Men's Signature Grand Touring Automatic Eco-Drive Watch NB0075-11F


Citizen Signature Grand Touring Model: NB0075-11F Size: men's Case Diameter: 44mm Case Material: Round black-tone stainless steel case, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, special crown guard Dial: Black dial with rose gold-tone numerals, luminous indices, three hands and date window Water...




www.unicornjewelry.com


----------



## aafanatic

I think that the NB0075-11F is still available, just not so much on Official Watch Deals for a steep discount


----------



## M.Mikey

Fortunately I have mine 😎


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Nokie

Here are a few of mine-


----------



## jkpa

Nokie said:


> Here are a few of mine-
> 
> View attachment 15887335


Awesome!


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey I never tired of seeing thatone

@Nokie I love seeing that rose gold GTS-300 Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection with us


----------



## Nokie

Thank you everyone.

I have a "thing" for the Signature Collection, I guess......

About to pull the trigger on an Octavia because you can never have enough Citizen's in your collection, IMHO!


----------



## jkpa

Nokie said:


> Thank you everyone.
> 
> I have a "thing" for the Signature Collection, I guess......
> 
> About to pull the trigger on an Octavia because you can never have enough Citizen's in your collection, IMHO!


you'll love it. That eBay seller has a mint one for around $400.

someone snapped up the Grand Complication. Damn... I was THIS close to ordering it.


----------



## Chaos_meme

Chaos_meme said:


> Just ordered a NB0046-51L. Have same watch with the white dial. (Bought from this same seller 6 years ago). I can't pass it up at this price. My first two tone. I'm not usually interested in two tone, but on this model, the two tone looks subtle enough to pull off. For $359.99, you can't go wrong. This still is nicer than Swiss stuff for $2000+, if not more.
> 
> He has / had a grand complication, some octavias, a minute repeater and the follow up to the original grand classics with the power reserve, etc. Also of note, he has some of the ladies signature. Including the automatics.
> 
> Crossing my fingers he gets some of those big cushion case grand tourings. Those are incredible.
> 
> Also, he has a few sattelite wave models.


First, want to note that the eBay seller honored a small request I had made. +1 for officialwatchdeals. Also, VERY quick and the watch appears to be brand new. This is my second or third purchase from this seller (can't find who I got my wife's citizen ambulina from), but it won't be my last. To give the seller feedback, I'm Definitely more into citizens higher end offerings, or JDM items. (It keeps me from ordering a GRand Seiko )

I quickly sized the bracelet, and couldn't be happier. Very subdued two tone. Nice brushing and polish contrasts. Polish/brush and case angle margins could be better, but you won't find better until you cross over into GS or The Citizen. I doubt that whatever they use for the rose plating (some sort of Ti nitride?) will hold up to lots of continued rubbing, so I'll likely use my existing silver dial Grand Classic for daily beater duty. But this will look great for occasional wear once I can get a decent tan this season.


----------



## jkpa

^^ beautiful. I should have kept my black dial GC 😠


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> ^^ beautiful. I should have kept my black dial GC


I'd be curious to see how the blue dial of the two-tone would look in the steel case and bracelet of a black or silver dial grand classic. Dial has gold accents, but not look bad.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede

Any owners of a Citizen Signature Octavia here? I am having a sudden interest in the chrono! 

If there is anyone, preferably in Europe, who wants to get rid of it, let me know!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Here's a model I hadn't seen before, the NB4003 with open heart.


----------



## jkpa

Piede said:


> Any owners of a Citizen Signature Octavia here? I am having a sudden interest in the chrono!
> 
> If there is anyone, preferably in Europe, who wants to get rid of it, let me know!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


it seems that EBay Citizen seller has one. I love mine.

a friend in Germany has bought a few watches in the US and sent them to me. Then he sent me a prepaid UPS world saver label based on weight and dims I gave him, and I drop the watch off at my local UPS. He gets it in a few days. He's also the one who bought my Grand Classic.

If you want to go that route, I'd be happy to help. No charge

I want the AV3006-50H now. I've decided so the hunt is on! Too bad I snoozed too long on the one the eBay seller had. :/


----------



## Piede

Thanks. For now I hope someone has a used version available. Budget is limited 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G780F met Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> ^^ beautiful. I should have kept my black dial GC 😠


There's one up for auction now... don't know about the condition or how you feel about the price.


----------



## jkpa

Ziptie said:


> There's one up for auction now... don't know about the condition or how you feel about the price.


I sold mine for less than 400 and it was mint so I'm not paying a lot for one that's beat up. I very much doubt I could get an equal one for that now. I see beat up white dials going for nearly 500


----------



## abccoin

Ziptie said:


> Here's a model I hadn't seen before, the NB4003 with open heart.


It is much better looking in person, has a nice thin case. I changed the strap to black and like it better this way.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> I sold mine for less than 400 and it was mint so I'm not paying a lot for one that's beat up. I very much doubt I could get an equal one for that now. I see beat up white dials going for nearly 500


Offered or selling? There are a lot of white dials & 2 tones selling for less than that.

That black dial looks pretty clean. _shrug_


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Offered or selling? There are a lot of white dials & 2 tones selling for less than that.
> 
> That black dial looks pretty clean. _shrug_


To be clear, I totally understand I'm arguing both sides here!


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin WoW! That looks AWEsome I love that crown


----------



## nastang87xx

azigman said:


> and just sold this one and dropped it off at the Post Office since I could't really justify having two Grand Classics...
> View attachment 1609672
> 
> 
> Thanks for starting the thread. I agree that these fine watches get very little attention and they are stunning, high quality watches.
> 
> Be well,
> 
> AZ


That's a great looking piece. What's the reference number?


----------



## Ziptie

nastang87xx said:


> That's a great looking piece. What's the reference number?


NB0046-51L. There are some official "refurbished" (like new, but no fancy box) models available on ebay right now for the absolute steal price of $360.


----------



## The 1Joe

M.Mikey said:


> Fortunately I have mine
> View attachment 15885670


Is that a Grand Touring?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1Joe

I finally found a black dial Grand Classic to go with my white dial.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@The 1Joe yes, that's a Grand Touring. Good work scoring that black dial GC

I just got this one back from the Dr (COA) Just a power cell and a gasket BZ0016-50E Grand Complication


----------



## Osteoman

Here are mine. I bought them all new at times when good deals were available. I'm considering selling the one on the right and possibly my two tone classic. Great watches.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Any leads on a Grand Complication?


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa You just missed it 18 days ago in this thread I posted that "official watch deals" on ebay had one in case anyone here was looking I'm sorry that you missed it?


----------



## jkpa

aafanatic said:


> @jkpa You just missed it 18 days ago in this thread I posted that "official watch deals" on ebay had one in case anyone here was looking I'm sorry that you missed it?


Hey - yep I know about that one. I was looking at it and waited too long.


----------



## M.Mikey

Today I want to present something special.
NB0064-50A


















Untill I bought it I didn't know that it ever existed. There was similar version available on carrabean cruise but on strap (so case is different).

I found it only on official Taiwanese and Chinese Citizen www sites. Another interesting thing is on that sites black version is NB0060-51E (world ref NB0040-58E) and white with blue hands is NB0060-51A (world ref. NB0040-58A).

I really love it. I had all common versions before, regret that I sold them. Don't want to make that mistake again, so definietly will keep it.


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey WoW! I love that! I am so psyched that you got that  Really beautiful


----------



## Osteoman

M.Mikey said:


> Today I want to present something special.
> NB0064-50A
> View attachment 15917559
> 
> 
> View attachment 15917561
> 
> 
> Untill I bought it I didn't know that it ever existed. There was similar version available on carrabean cruise but on strap (so case is different).
> 
> I found it only on official Taiwanese and Chinese Citizen www sites. Another interesting thing is on that sites black version is NB0060-51E (world ref NB0040-58E) and white with blue hands is NB0060-51A (world ref. NB0040-58A).
> 
> I really love it. I had all common versions before, regret that I sold them. Don't want to make that mistake again, so definietly will keep it.
> View attachment 15917562
> 
> 
> View attachment 15917563


Cool! I did not know those existed.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

M.Mikey said:


> NB0060-51E


At first glance I thought this was a mod! Congrats on finding this great looking version, the design works very well with this type of two-tone color scheme. It's interesting how Citizen seems to always make some obscure versions of its watches, fun to hunt for them for sure.


----------



## Amatsubu

jkpa said:


> What's the model on the right? Very sharp!


Umm, terribly sorry for the 2-month delay, man I haven't been around:/ It's the Promaster Aqualand 30th Anniversary, if you haven't found out already


----------



## jkpa

Amatsubu said:


> Umm, terribly sorry for the 2-month delay, man I haven't been around:/ It's the Promaster Aqualand 30th Anniversary, if you haven't found out already


lol all good. Do you know the model #?


----------



## jkpa

BN2037-03E?

edit yes- sadly, mineral crystal. Odd on such a big and relatively pricey diver from them.


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> BN2037-03E?
> 
> edit yes- sadly, mineral crystal. Odd on such a big and relatively pricey diver from them.


Proper dive watches are spec'd with mineral crystals as they're less likely to shatter than sapphire. That indicates it's actually designed for diving.


----------



## Ziptie

Ziptie said:


> Proper dive watches are spec'd with mineral crystals as they're less likely to shatter than sapphire. That indicates it's actually designed for diving.


In fact, I'd be curious to know if anyone has or is aware of a proper ISO rated dive watch with a sapphire crystal.

Edit: here's one, The promaster Aqualand. Same for the 1000m diver. Guess my theory is wrong! Looks like these both have fairly tall bezels, which might mean the crystal is recessed enough to be safe from shattering impact. Most of the rest of citizen's diver line has mineral crystal though. Hard to say. I'm sure this has been talked to death elsewhere.

Given that citizen puts sapphire on some fairly cheap watches, I can't imagine it's a cost saving choice, I assume it must have some other influencing factor.






Promaster Aqualand BJ2167-03E | CITIZEN


The powerful Promaster Aqualand from CITIZEN has a black polyurethane band and stainless steel with DLC case, a black dial with red accents. This dive watch is packed with advanced features. It has water resistance up to 200 meters, making it perfect for every-day splashing around, or serious...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## Amatsubu

Yes, it's the BN2037-03E and yes, it has a mineral crystal, not sure why myself. Nothing comes to mind except mineral being a bit more shaterproof but I don't think there's enough in it to warrant using one. I'm parting with mine anyways as I'm not a diver, just bought it because it looked great and I've just got an Oceanus S100 so time to trim down the collection


----------



## jkpa

Well I already have an Octavia but I saw the Carbon version and pulled the trigger. Never worn!! ??

I plan to just keep one so maybe I'll have one of them up for grabs soon.


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa Great find You are gonna be psyched


----------



## jkpa

Here we go, guys. What do you think? Too similar to the regular Octavia? I don't think I can keep two. Too much overlap although the Carbon is way sportier.












Return it? Sell it? Keep and sell the Steel?

Honestly I think I'll have to return it and go for the Grand Complication instead. What say you, Signature brothers?


----------



## PetWatch

jkpa said:


> Here we go, guys. What do you think? Too similar to the regular Octavia? I don't think I can keep two. Too much overlap although the Carbon is way sportier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return it? Sell it? Keep and sell the Steel?
> 
> Honestly I think I'll have to return it and go for the Grand Complication instead. What say you, Signature brothers?


They're sufficiently distinct that I could keep both. The carbon looks more sporty casual than the steel and the carbon dial is something, like every dial, that you either like, prefer or not. I haven't seen many but the one's I've seen have been a pass for me.

You really like the steel, I have one, looks great and fits like a glove. I think your inclination to keep the steel and go for a Grand Complication is your best option.

Can't go wrong either way.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa That is SO Beautiful Keep the carbon, for sure! If you got a nice Croc strap for your other Perpetual Calendar that would be different enough to enjoy them both. The Grand Complication is big, and unless it's titanium, they are heavy. Either way, I would keep the Carbon if you can
I put my GT-200 on rubber because it was too similar to my GTS-300


----------



## jkpa

@aafanatic thanks and yes I think I'll keep the Carbon. It's really unique.


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> @aafanatic thanks and yes I think I'll keep the Carbon. It's really unique.


I like it too. The carbon better suits the dial, IMHO.


----------



## jkpa

Ziptie said:


> I like it too. The carbon better suits the dial, IMHO.


Thanks for the input I think I agree. It's quite stunning in person (as is the steel). ?


----------



## M.Mikey

My vote for








Have 3 of them and adore carbon the most.


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> My vote for
> View attachment 15963061
> 
> Have 3 of them and adore carbon the most.


wow what a picture!!?

Yep it's settled. Carbon stays. The other will be put up for sale soon then.


----------



## M.Mikey

Thx, there is magic on carbon dial 

I can't let go any of them.


----------



## PetWatch




----------



## jkpa

Listed now if anyone wants to check it out









FS: Citizen Signature Octavia BL5460-51E - Excellent...


Up for sale is my beautiful Octavia. The only reason for the sale is its Carbon twin which just arrived so I don't want two of the same watch. Extremely good condition with only small hairlines here and there. The clasp has a few small scratches. I trust the pictures and video tell the story of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jkpa

Carbon Tuesday?


----------



## jkpa

This thing is beyond nice. The Carbon bezel is mesmerizing. Subdials change color depending on angle, and the Carbon inserts and bezel do so as well depending on light source. It's magic!


----------



## aafanatic

Just a heads up for some nice Citizen Signature models on Official Watch Deals:

an Octavia

and a NB-auto


----------



## aafanatic

I recently got this Signature Fly-back Chrono back on it's original bracelet AV1000-57A


----------



## jkpa

People messaging me out of the blue wanting to buy the Carbon. Lol I think it’s a keeper.

the Steel is still up for grabs.


----------



## Nout

Hello everyone! I've just been in the background watching this thread for a while, thought I'd finally participate. Here is my signature collection so far, trying to find a few more models to add - not easy living in the UK!


----------



## jkpa

Nout said:


> Hello everyone! I've just been in the background watching this thread for a while, thought I'd finally participate. Here is my signature collection so far, trying to find a few more models to add - not easy living in the UK!
> View attachment 15984435


Beautiful trio!! And welcome


----------



## Nout

jkpa said:


> Beautiful trio!! And welcome


Thank you! Has anyone here had an encounter with the NB4000-51A? I haven't seen much about this model.

If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## jkpa

Carbon today


----------



## aafanatic

@Nout AWEsome watches Welcome to the forum Those are all KEEPERS! I haven't seen the NB4000-51A but it looks awesome. There's a NB4010-57L at Official Watch Deals for cheap.


----------



## aafanatic

Wearing this one today: BL8070-08A


----------



## Nout

That BL8070-08A looks great. I was not tempted by that model, but after seeing on a rubber strap..


----------



## aafanatic

@Nout Thanks! It makes it look a little more sporty


----------



## Ziptie

Based on a Reddit comment I made a while back, someone approached me offering to sell some Grand Classics. Of note is the black dial for $550.

I don't know anything about them, but happy to forward an intro if interesting. I won't be buying one.

Pic:


http://imgur.com/a/mtrIXZW


----------



## Nout

$550 for all of them?  I’d love all three, difficult shipping them across here which is a real shame.


----------



## Ziptie

Nout said:


> $550 for all of them?  I'd love all three, difficult shipping them across here which is a real shame.


$550 for the black dial. I'll edit for clarity.


----------



## jkpa

Try this one for size

I bought the black one NEW for $597 in 2014. It’s fetching great money now. Sold mine for less than $400 two years ago.


----------



## Nout

I did think that was an amazing price for the three of them! On a side note, I managed to locate a local jewellers that had a brand new and unworn BL8070-08A that had been collecting dust. It's arriving in a few days!

@aafanatic Would you mind telling me the band width? Thank you in advance! Edit: I think it's 23mm.


----------



## aafanatic

@Nout Congratulations The lug width is 23mm. I use 23mm curved spring bars with 24mm Bonetto Cinturini deployment strap.


----------



## Nout

Thanks very much aa


----------



## Slin77




----------



## Slin77

Blue one today 😋


----------



## aafanatic

@Slin77 That's so awesome You got two of them Great photo of a great watch.


----------



## Slin77

aafanatic said:


> @Slin77 That's so awesome You got two of them Great photo of a great watch.


Sorry...got 5 of them 😁


----------



## jkpa

Slin77 said:


> Sorry...got 5 of them ?
> 
> View attachment 15996308
> View attachment 15996309
> View attachment 15996310


Wow never saw the silver before - what's the ref??


----------



## Osteoman

Slin77 said:


> Sorry...got 5 of them
> 
> View attachment 15996308
> View attachment 15996309
> View attachment 15996310


Nice!!!! I wish i had added one before they were unavailable. I have 4 signatures but not one of these. Love them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slin77

jkpa said:


> Wow never saw the silver before - what's the ref??


Citizen BL1257-56A ??


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Wow never saw the silver before - what's the ref?


you even liked my post with silver one  Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch

Silver is interesting one, looks the best when there is cloudy day. 
And much better than on photos.


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> you even liked my post with silver one  Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch
> 
> Silver is interesting one, looks the best when there is cloudy day.
> And much better than on photos.


lol forgot about it- it's beautiful


----------



## jkpa




----------



## Slin77




----------



## M.Mikey




----------



## aafanatic

@Slin77 That 12-6 Courageous is AWEsome

@M.Mikey Beautiful Grand Classic Is that new?


----------



## M.Mikey

aafanatic said:


> @M.Mikey Beautiful Grand Classic Is that new?


Thanks  love it
I own it for almost 2 months  Show Your Citizen "Signature Collection" Watch


----------



## Osteoman

I have an opportunity for this watch at $597 new. Good deal? Real nice in the flesh.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Osteoman said:


> I have an opportunity for this watch at $597 new. Good deal? Real nice in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yes that's pretty good for a new piece.


----------



## aafanatic

@Osteoman I hope you go for it


----------



## Osteoman

They also have the all steel flyback chrono that looks the same on bracelet for$497. I think I'm going to pass on both but if anyone wants it they will ship. Citizen outlet store San Marcos TX, in the premium outlet shops. There was also an open heart all gold 3 hander signature, in case anyone was interested. I did not check the price of it. I think the black and red one looked awesome on. Nice buterfly clasp on croc strap. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## 1386paul

aafanatic said:


> Still loving this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


One of the favourite watches in my collection, I put another one away for the future. ( it was a price I could not pass up)


----------



## jkpa

Carbon today


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Carbon today


And today


----------



## Osteoman

Have this inbound. Dropped in price from $597 when i checked 2 weeks ago to $298 now!!! New from Citizen.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Wow where is that from? What a deal!


----------



## jkpa

Wow stumbled upon this. Nearly mint&#8230; and a crazy price. Had to buy it. NB1031-53L


----------



## aafanatic

@Osteoman Wow! What an awesome score
@jkpa There are SO many awesome things about that watch You are going to need a screw driver to size it, though.


----------



## jkpa

aafanatic said:


> @Osteoman Wow! What an awesome score
> @jkpa There are SO many awesome things about that watch You are going to need a screw driver to size it, though.


Thanks- and a nice movement too. Miyota 9012. 
Cool watch + cool movement + high build quality + good price = can't lose home run.


----------



## Ziptie

OK, you convinced me to put on the Citizen Grand Touring today.


----------



## Osteoman

jkpa said:


> Wow stumbled upon this. Nearly mint&#8230; and a crazy price. Had to buy it. NB1031-53L
> View attachment 16029703


It's a fantastic watch. Agree with aafanatic. Mine fits a little larger then i like and I'm thinking about letting it go. I've never sold a watch before so the scammers worry me a little.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie

Osteoman said:


> It's a fantastic watch. Agree with aafanatic. Mine fits a little larger then i like and I'm thinking about letting it go. I've never sold a watch before so the scammers worry me a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have flipped plenty of watches here and on Reddit. Happy to chat with you about it if you like.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Osteoman said:


> It's a fantastic watch. Agree with aafanatic. Mine fits a little larger then i like and I'm thinking about letting it go. I've never sold a watch before so the scammers worry me a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk





Ziptie said:


> I have flipped plenty of watches here and on Reddit. Happy to chat with you about it if you like.


Careful Osteoman, Ziptie is the biggest scammer of all! He will tell you that your screw down crown is worthless, and then he raves on about gaskets and O-rings, and before you know it, you've given your watch to him for free. No just kidding, Ziptie can give you very good advice, and as far as I know he's not a Nigerian prince!


----------



## jkpa

Lol just sell to buyers with feedback here on WUS and you’ll be fine. Did that about 30 times.


----------



## Osteoman

Ziptie said:


> I have flipped plenty of watches here and on Reddit. Happy to chat with you about it if you like.


Thank you. Use Wus. Look for good feedback on buyer. Paypal? I assume.

Just realized im derailing. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Osteoman said:


> Thank you. Use Wus. Look for good feedback on buyer. Paypal? I assume.
> 
> Just realized im derailing. Sorry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


yep PayPal G&S and look for a buyer with history and forum activity and you'll be fine.


----------



## M.Mikey

New one on the wrist.








This time - titanium. With this case it's much more comfortable than my SS Moonphase. Titanium version even with that thick caseback could be an EDC with its 120g (vs 180g SS Moonphase).
I'm thinking of changing bracelets. Anyone tried to swap bracelet between steel and titanium versions? At first glance they looks the same (apart from pin-collar sizing in Ti vs screws in SS).


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey Awesome Titanium Grand Complication 
I have never tried swapping bracelets between different models. The tolerances are so high on these early Signature watches, I don't think they will easily swap. 
I know the strap versions have different hole placement than their bracelet brothers


----------



## Osteoman

jkpa said:


> yep PayPal G&S and look for a buyer with history and forum activity and you'll be fine.


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Osteoman said:


> Have this inbound. Dropped in price from $597 when i checked 2 weeks ago to $298 now!!! New from Citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


A great watch. From which Citizen dealer or official site you got it?


----------



## jkpa

Carbon 👍


----------



## Osteoman

ElGhurafiy said:


> A great watch. From which Citizen dealer or official site you got it?


I picked it up from Citizen Outlet in San Marcos Texas.


----------



## jkpa

I give you&#8230;. The GTS!!! Or The Beast 2 (similar beastly qualifties as my CW chrono).

friggin mint!! ?

Immediately trying it on orange and blue rubber.

Simply COOL case design and angles. Wow just wow the Signature line never lets you down!!


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> I give you&#8230;. The GTS!!! Or The Beast 2 (similar beastly qualifties as my CW chrono).
> 
> friggin mint!!
> 
> Immediately trying it on orange and blue rubber.
> 
> Simply COOL case design and angles. Wow just wow the Signature line never lets you down!!
> 
> View attachment 16043244
> View attachment 16043245
> View attachment 16043246
> View attachment 16043247
> View attachment 16043248
> View attachment 16043249
> View attachment 16043250
> View attachment 16043251
> View attachment 16043252
> View attachment 16043253
> View attachment 16043254


Looks great! Are those 24mm straps?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

abccoin said:


> Looks great! Are those 24mm straps?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


23


----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa Totally AWEsome I am so glad that you got that. That orange and blue combo is crazy good


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> 23


Thanks, good to know...I have tried to squeeze 24 onto the 23mm lugs and usually doesn't come out great unless the 24 strap was a little undersized to begin with.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

abccoin said:


> Thanks, good to know...I have tried to squeeze 24 onto the 23mm lugs and usually doesn't come out great unless the 24 strap was a little undersized to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The blue is a Barton and the orange is a Ritchie's&#8230;. Which is a bit less "premium" but ultra comfortable so it's the winner for now.


----------



## jkpa

Nice Signature Chrono in Titanium on the Bay









Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Perpetual Calendar Chronograph 44mm Watch BL8080-55E | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Perpetual Calendar Chronograph 44mm Watch BL8080-55E at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Man these watches look awesome! I'm so close to pulling the trigger on one but I'm unsure which one to get

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> The blue is a Barton and the orange is a Ritchie's&#8230;. Which is a bit less "premium" but ultra comfortable so it's the winner for now.
> View attachment 16044724


Thanks for the info...I have a Barton elite silicone which is comfy and I've also gotten a couple Ritchie straps which were cheap but pretty well made. I had a Ritchie mesh which was amazing for the approx $10 dollars or so that it cost. I don't think they carry them any more.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Finally arrived!!
 






















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Anyone have or had an experience with this model?









Citizen Men's Automatic Skeleton Window Blue Dial 45mm Watch NB4010-57L | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Men's Automatic Skeleton Window Blue Dial 45mm Watch NB4010-57L at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I know about the movement 9040 in these, and the price is very good. Does anyone own it here?


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy Tempting, but I have enough Automatics at present


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Tempting, but I have enough Automatics at present


Very tempting, just wanted to check real user experience. Couldn't find anything about this watch at all.

I just sold my only automatic watch, so I have enough room for 1 for sure. I was looking for the signature grand touribg sport, but the prices are way over my budget.


----------



## M.Mikey

@ElGhurafiy Citizen 9040 is from 9* family, it looks like Miyota 90s5 - so I think it's probably decorated 90s5 - buy with confidence 
GTS price is rising. I'm not suprised - there is no successor. I sold mine blue and black and now I miss both 
But I'm still happy with my GT - today NB0075.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

M.Mikey said:


> @ElGhurafiy Citizen 9040 is from 9* family, it looks like Miyota 90s5 - so I think it's probably decorated 90s5 - buy with confidence
> GTS price is rising. I'm not suprised - there is no successor. I sold mine blue and black and now I miss both
> But I'm still happy with my GT - today NB0075.
> View attachment 16062084


I might go for it later this week after I look more into the GTS. If I didn't find one for a good price I might go with the Octavia.

Great GT by the way @M.Mikey


----------



## jkpa

Pretty decent deal here on the white dial Grand Classic









Citizen Grand Classic Signature Collection Automatic Men's Watch 9011-S083834 | eBay


Consideration to detail articulates the rich character of the Grand Classic Automatic from the Citizen® Signature Collection. Essential features include an exclusively designed and decorated rotor with 24 jewels viewed through an exhibition case back, along with a 42-hour power reserve.



www.ebay.com


----------



## jkpa

I’m looking for one of the bigger Signature chronos, especially the Moon Phase or Grand Complication. If anybody sees one for sale, kindly send me a link


----------



## Ziptie

jkpa said:


> I'm looking for one of the bigger Signature chronos, especially the Moon Phase or Grand Complication. If anybody sees one for sale, kindly send me a link


My guess is some of the ones listed on eBay from Japan could be found more cheaply on buyee.jp, with a bit of hunting.


----------



## jkpa

Well here we go!

The Moon Phase Flyback is on its way. I always wanted this watch and found a friendly WUSer to trade with. Should come in next week.

It'll make a nice Signature trio with the Carbon and GTS


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Well here we go!
> 
> The Moon Phase Flyback is on its way


Great choice! Ti or SS?


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> Great choice! Ti or SS?


SS


----------



## abccoin

Guys, maybe someone can help me. 

I have an Eco-drive Octavia which arrived to me with the seconds hand in the "stop" position. The other hands all point to 12 o'clock. I have been charging it under bright light for a couple of weeks and cannot get the watch to start. I have done so with crown in, crown out, different setting on the mode dial, different light sources, etc, to no avail.

I have had tons of eco-drives and have always been able to get them going, even the ones with a bad cell would at least start ticking even if they couldn't hold a charge long. 

Does anyone have tips or ideas of what else I can do? Is it more likely the cell or the movement that is bad? I have not opened the watch yet.

Thanks in advance for any ideas

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

abccoin said:


> Guys, maybe someone can help me.
> 
> I have an Eco-drive Octavia which arrived to me with the seconds hand in the "stop" position. The other hands all point to 12 o'clock. I have been charging it under bright light for a couple of weeks and cannot get the watch to start. I have done so with crown in, crown out, different setting on the mode dial, different light sources, etc, to no avail.
> 
> I have had tons of eco-drives and have always been able to get them going, even the ones with a bad cell would at least start ticking even if they couldn't hold a charge long.
> 
> Does anyone have tips or ideas of what else I can do? Is it more likely the cell or the movement that is bad? I have not opened the watch yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any ideas
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


All I can offer is the manual: https://embed.widencdn.net/pdf/download/citizenwatch/ekmuc8ato1/Octavia_Setting_Guide.pdf?u=41zuoe


----------



## M.Mikey

@abccoin I had similar problem with Octavia cal E764 (but I don't remember where second hand was). I replaced battery but without result. Than I send it to service centre for movement replace. (Also it was one time when I was cheated on eBay by seller, and PayPal took his side).

So first - perform all reset procedure (from manual) but if it's totally discharged it could not start.
I'm not sure but as I remember if that movement have totally dead battery it won't start (other movements can work under direct sunlight with dead battery).
If it won't start I would send it back.
If you want to keep watch - replace battery (or if you don't have another one, check voltage on that one - but you need to open watch) .
If it won't help - probably movement is faulty.
Now E820 (I suppose that it's this one because you said that you changed setting on dial) cost on US eBay about 200$. Probably it's cheaper to buy unattractive watch with that movement for swap.


----------



## abccoin

M.Mikey said:


> @abccoin I had similar problem with Octavia cal E764 (but I don't remember where second hand was). I replaced battery but without result. Than I send it to service centre for movement replace. (Also it was one time when I was cheated on eBay by seller, and PayPal took his side).
> 
> So first - perform all reset procedure (from manual) but if it's totally discharged it could not start.
> I'm not sure but as I remember if that movement have totally dead battery it won't start (other movements can work under direct sunlight with dead battery).
> If it won't start I would send it back.
> If you want to keep watch - replace battery (or if you don't have another one, check voltage on that one - but you need to open watch) .
> If it won't help - probably movement is faulty.
> Now E820 (I suppose that it's this one because you said that you changed setting on dial) cost on US eBay about 200$. Probably it's cheaper to buy unattractive watch with that movement for swap.


Thank you for all the help and info. I wanted to try the new battery/capacitor first since it's something I can do, but I am afraid it may need the movement. Will update after I try the battery.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

I mean WOW ?

Just came in. Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## jkpa

Team photos! (sorry for the low lighting).


----------



## jkpa

This watch is so beautiful. Any hope of finding the bracelet for it, I wonder? The curved spring bars and deeply recessed lug holes makes using a regular strap with straight spring bars impossible.


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> This watch is so beautiful. Any hope of finding the bracelet for it, I wonder? The curved spring bars and deeply recessed lug holes makes using a regular strap with straight spring bars impossible.


It's magical  









@aafanatic checked that strap and bracelet versions have different hole placement.


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> It's magical
> 
> @aafanatic checked that strap and bracelet versions have different hole placement.


Right I remember that now.

And it's definitely amazing. I can't get over how gorgeous it is.


----------



## jkpa

Carbon today


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Carbon today


😎


----------



## DaNgErMoUsE_DET

IanGrey said:


> Hi guys, I thought it would be cool to have one place where we could see everyone's Citizen Signature timepieces. Here is my Grand Classic. Show me yours!
> 
> -Ian
> 
> View attachment 1608743
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608744
> 
> 
> View attachment 1608745


----------



## Motorcityjoe

Never should of sold my Grand Complication. At least I kept this one.


----------



## jkpa

The curved spring bars and 23 mm lug width are challenges. I can't use quick release straps as they're not curved and the case won't allow straight spring bars.... So I got a blue, 23mm rubber strap to match with the blue accents on the dial. It fits OK with the curved bars.

I'm all ears for suggestions for some straps worthy of this beast.... no quick releases.

What do you think?


----------



## jkpa

I mean come on! How pretty is this?


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa




----------



## abccoin

abccoin said:


> Thank you for all the help and info. I wanted to try the new battery/capacitor first since it's something I can do, but I am afraid it may need the movement. Will update after I try the battery.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Wanted to share an update with my Signature Octavia....the new capacitor did not fix the watch so I sent it in to the Hurley Roberts service center in Atlanta to get a price for a new movement (they would not price it without seeing the watch).

Only issue now is that it's been there for nearly 2 weeks and I have not received any acknowledgement from them or even a reply to my email. In addition, their phone customer service is not working for the month of September so I cannot speak to them.

So, for now, I will have to wait some more until I hear back from them. Somewhat of a disappointing experience thusfar I must say.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## vmaniqui

abccoin said:


> Wanted to share an update with my Signature Octavia....the new capacitor did not fix the watch so I sent it in to the Hurley Roberts service center in Atlanta to get a price for a new movement (they would not price it without seeing the watch).
> 
> Only issue now is that it's been there for nearly 2 weeks and I have not received any acknowledgement from them or even a reply to my email. In addition, their phone customer service is not working for the month of September so I cannot speak to them.
> 
> So, for now, I will have to wait some more until I hear back from them. Somewhat of a disappointing experience thusfar I must say.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I am new and just found your post and wanted to get info as there's one on eBay that I am looking at - was this watch brand new when you got it? Or pre-owned from an eBay user? Just wanted to make sure that not all Octavia have this issue you're having. Appreciate it.


----------



## jkpa

vmaniqui said:


> I am new and just found your post and wanted to get info as there's one on eBay that I am looking at - was this watch brand new when you got it? Or pre-owned from an eBay user? Just wanted to make sure that not all Octavia have this issue you're having. Appreciate it.


I have one now and had another - no issues at all.


----------



## jovani

CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


----------



## jkpa

jovani said:


> CITIZEN NY0097-87A Promaster Fugu Asia Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Watch


nice one but not a Signature model


----------



## aafanatic

"GTS-300" NB1031-53L


----------



## abccoin

vmaniqui said:


> I am new and just found your post and wanted to get info as there's one on eBay that I am looking at - was this watch brand new when you got it? Or pre-owned from an eBay user? Just wanted to make sure that not all Octavia have this issue you're having. Appreciate it.


I have several other Octavias and they are all fine. Actually, this is the first of dozens of Citizen watches I have owned with an issue....they really are amazingly reliable. Any other time an ecodrive watch stopped working,a recharge would fix it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## vmaniqui

abccoin said:


> I have several other Octavias and they are all fine. Actually, this is the first of dozens of Citizen watches I have owned with an issue....they really are amazingly reliable. Any other time an ecodrive watch stopped working,a recharge would fix it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


thanks for the input. I think I can jump on that one now as it will be my first Signature Collection in my collection.


----------



## vmaniqui

ElGhurafiy said:


> Anyone have or had an experience with this model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Men's Automatic Skeleton Window Blue Dial 45mm Watch NB4010-57L | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Men's Automatic Skeleton Window Blue Dial 45mm Watch NB4010-57L at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know about the movement 9040 in these, and the price is very good. Does anyone own it here?


I've seen this one also. QQ to the members (as I am a newbie) - is this one considered a Signature Collection? as EIGhurafly mentioned, there's no info anywhere about this watch. I can't even tell if this has a Sapphire crystal which is a give away as all Signature Collection has Sapphire glass (correct me if I am wrong). thanks guys....


----------



## jkpa

vmaniqui said:


> I've seen this one also. QQ to the members (as I am a newbie) - is this one considered a Signature Collection? as EIGhurafly mentioned, there's no info anywhere about this watch. I can't even tell if this has a Sapphire crystal which is a give away as all Signature Collection has Sapphire glass (correct me if I am wrong). thanks guys....


Yes it's a Signature. Also an Octavia.

EDIT: and a great seller too. Bought a few watches from that store and returned a few as well. Zero issues.


----------



## vmaniqui

jkpa said:


> Yes it's a Signature. Also an Octavia.
> 
> EDIT: and a great seller too. Bought a few watches from that store and returned a few as well. Zero issues.


thanks a lot. so this has Sapphire glass? my wallet will go crazy tonight ..... as I am looking at the Open heart and the Octavia (from that seller). I pulled the trigger on the Titanium one but cancelled it as I found out that the back case is snap on and not screw on. I wonder why it is a snap on with 200M specs.


----------



## jkpa

vmaniqui said:


> thanks a lot. so this has Sapphire glass? my wallet will go crazy tonight ..... as I am looking at the Open heart and the Octavia (from that seller). I pulled the trigger on the Titanium one but cancelled it as I found out that the back case is snap on and not screw on. I wonder why it is a snap on with 200M specs.


It definitely has sapphire. Give it a shot. Free returns if you don't love it.


----------



## vmaniqui

jkpa said:


> It definitely has sapphire. Give it a shot. Free returns if you don't love it.


appreciate it.....


----------



## jkpa

Incoming Courageous.

BL1251-52H.


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Incoming Courageous.
> BL1251-52H.


So you're the one who redeemed it 
I was thinking about buying this one on eBay to replace my silver one. 
Let me know if you decide to resell it


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> So you're the one who redeemed it
> I was thinking about buying this one on eBay to replace my silver one.
> Let me know if you decide to resell it


Yep it was me. It popped up last night and I thought about it for a little bit and decided to go for it. I had the blue so wanted to try this one. Sure, I'll let you know


----------



## aafanatic

@vmaniqui Welcome to the forum;-) I am psyched that you are getting that Octavia open heart
I wouldn't worry too much about case back engineering with Citizen. If they say that it's good for 200 M then it's good for 200 M.

Signature "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## vmaniqui

Thank you sir. Yes, I pulled the trigger and I’ll let you know once I received it. I am also looking at an Octavia chrono Ecodrive from the same seller. Do you think it’s worth getting that one too? Appreciate it. You guys have all the nice watches. I am just starting but have always love watches. 😊


----------



## jkpa

vmaniqui said:


> Thank you sir. Yes, I pulled the trigger and I'll let you know once I received it. I am also looking at an Octavia chrono Ecodrive from the same seller. Do you think it's worth getting that one too? Appreciate it. You guys have all the nice watches. I am just starting but have always love watches. ?


yeah is it $314 now? Total steal at that price. These are excellent quality. Maybe the best value for money in this price range.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

vmaniqui said:


> I've seen this one also. QQ to the members (as I am a newbie) - is this one considered a Signature Collection? as EIGhurafly mentioned, there's no info anywhere about this watch. I can't even tell if this has a Sapphire crystal which is a give away as all Signature Collection has Sapphire glass (correct me if I am wrong). thanks guys....


I was just about to pull the trigger on this, but decided to save money and stop buying new watches as I still didn't fully enjoy my small collection. Ever since that day, I have bought 6 new watches lol.

Please let us know about your experience once you receive it. Don't save this beloved seller, your wallet won't love it (speaking from experience).


----------



## vmaniqui

jkpa said:


> yeah is it $314 now? Total steal at that price. These are excellent quality. Maybe the best value for money in this price range.


Yes it's $314. Oh man. My wallet will be so mad now. Ok you convinced me. Let me check if I can pull the trigger again on this one. I've been really eyeing this one. Thanks again.


----------



## jkpa

Carbon today.


----------



## M.Mikey

Flyback Friday 😎


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> Flyback Friday ?
> View attachment 16139726


love this watch - I have it too but on a strap. You know how I will let you know if I'll sell the Grey Courageous? Please let me know if you sell this one with the bracelet ?


----------



## M.Mikey

This Moonphase is most impressive from all so for now I don't plan to sell lt, but if I change my mind I'll let you know 🙂
I love it for space on dial, for me it's more like artwork  had similar feelings with NB5000-55A but unfortunately I sold it 😢 and really regret that.


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> This Moonphase is most impressive from all so for now I don't plan to sell lt, but if I change my mind I'll let you know 🙂
> I love it for space on dial, for me it's more like artwork  had similar feelings with NB5000-55A but unfortunately I sold it 😢 and really regret that.
> View attachment 16139971


I agree completely. The Moonphase is incredibly beautiful with the dial layout. It is art.


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> I agree completely. The Moonphase is incredibly beautiful with the dial layout. It is art.


Absolutely true. I had the light dial one and sold it, followed by much regret, but by some miracle I was able to find the gray version and am definitely holding on to it.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

Repost


----------



## aafanatic

All this talk about Moonphase has got me excited;-) Titanium Moonphase AV3013-54E


----------



## M.Mikey

I changed bracelet to strap.








Also found in my watchbox perfect clasp for chrono-diver watch. Another advantage is that it can be adjusted with great precision.


----------



## abccoin

M.Mikey said:


> I changed bracelet to strap.
> View attachment 16145496
> 
> Also found in my watchbox perfect clasp for chrono-diver watch. Another advantage is that it can be adjusted with great precision.
> View attachment 16145516


Nice idea with the clasp. A lot of Citizen bracelet clasps seem to be usable on leather straps too...just another reason to love Citizen.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

This watch has been very good to me;-) Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> Nice idea with the clasp. A lot of Citizen bracelet clasps seem to be usable on leather straps too...just another reason to love Citizen.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That clasp was originally paired with leather strap on Nighthawk Havana so it's sport/diver style clasp which can be used with standard leather straps. For me it's ideal solution. I'm also not a fan of standard butterfly for leather straps.



aafanatic said:


> This watch has been very good to me;-) Signature Titanium Grand Complication BZ0016-50E


As it comes to BZ0016 - some time ago I was thinking about possibility of bracelet swap between SS Moonphase and Ti Grand Compilation. And... success 
Steel Moon on Ti bracelet is much more comfortable (now it's weight ~145g).
Ti Grand Compilation on SS band is ~160g now - noticable heavier but also comfortable - it's perfectly balanced. It wears like heavy bracelet without watch 
Still the best option is full Ti (originally ~120g), but after that SS can be used as EDC (full SS is ~180g).


----------



## abccoin

M.Mikey said:


> That clasp was originally paired with leather strap on Nighthawk Havana so it's sport/diver style clasp which can be used with standard leather straps. For me it's ideal solution. I'm also not a fan of standard butterfly for leather straps.
> 
> 
> 
> As it comes to BZ0016 - some time ago I was thinking about possibility of bracelet swap between SS Moonphase and Ti Grand Compilation. And... success
> Steel Moon on Ti bracelet is much more comfortable (now it's weight ~145g).
> Ti Grand Compilation on SS band is ~160g now - noticable heavier but also comfortable - it's perfectly balanced. It wears like heavy bracelet without watch
> Still the best option is full Ti (originally ~120g), but after that SS can be used as EDC (full SS is ~180g).
> View attachment 16148097


Wow awesome idea to swap bracelets between the moon phase and grand complication! Would not have thought it is possible. Now if only the bracelets could be installed on the leather strap models.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@M.Mikey Loving that You little genius, you;-) 

Got this back on it's original bracelet and loving it! AV1000-57A


----------



## Ziptie

Grand touring, and grand classic.











Gents, it’s time for me to consolidate, and upgrade a portion of my collection* from steel to titanium.

As is traditional, the watches I’m wearing the least have to go. Unfortunately, that means these two amazing samples. I haven’t posted them yet but I wanted to give a heads up to this group, and will offer good pricing to my fellow Signature enthusiasts. Inquire within if interested. 


* Bicycles, but you understand.


----------



## jkpa

The Grey Courageous has arrived. Looking good!


----------



## jkpa

And put it on a grey Barton right away


----------



## vmaniqui

I am joining the club. this just came in today........


----------



## jkpa

vmaniqui said:


> I am joining the club. this just came in today........
> View attachment 16150138


Excellent! How do you like it?


----------



## vmaniqui

jkpa said:


> Excellent! How do you like it?


it's so nice. picture doesn't do justice. you need to see it to admire it. the nice thing about this watch is it is automatic. totally worth it my friend. thanks for the advise. that seller - so tempting. I have to buy their citizen moon phase (sapphire crystal) also and have about 4 more citizens on my cart from them but I am still debating on the Octavia eco-drive they have. it is $314 and I know this cost about easily $900++. can you convince me some more.  . don't know what to do.


----------



## jkpa

vmaniqui said:


> it's so nice. picture doesn't do justice. you need to see it to admire it. the nice thing about this watch is it is automatic. totally worth it my friend. thanks for the advise. that seller - so tempting. I have to buy their citizen moon phase (sapphire crystal) also and have about 4 more citizens on my cart from them but I am still debating on the Octavia eco-drive they have. it is $314 and I know this cost about easily $900++. can you convince me some more.  . don't know what to do.


Great, I'm glad you like it. They're very nice watches and extremely well made. The Octavia is really nice. I have the Carbon version and before I had the stainless steel version. This two tone is nice too. It's hard to go wrong for $315. It's 42mm so a little smaller than the one you bought already. I find 42MM for a chronograph a great size but it's of course up to your taste and wrist size. Good luck


----------



## Mediocre




----------



## aafanatic

Still Loving this AV1016-57E Titanium Flyback Chrono


----------



## aafanatic

@vmaniqui That dial color is Amazing Good work.


----------



## vmaniqui

aafanatic said:


> @vmaniqui That dial color is Amazing Good work.


thank you sir. it sure is..... glad I bought it....


----------



## jkpa

Depressing Oct 1st…. We are going all gray today


----------



## M.Mikey

aafanatic said:


> @M.Mikey Loving that You little genius, you;-)


 Thanks


jkpa said:


> And put it on a grey Barton right away


I put my silver Courageous on same rubber but unfortunately I'm not satisfied with effect.
With Your dark grey dial looks perfectly.


vmaniqui said:


> I am joining the club. this just came in today........


Really beautiful piece. Love octavias (and whole Signature Collection  )


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> Depressing Oct 1st…. We are going all gray today
> 
> View attachment 16152675
> View attachment 16152676
> View attachment 16152677


Nice! Gray dial is more versatile than it seems...I thought it looked ok even on a tan strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Group shot with the new addition.

Octavia Carbon, Grand Touring Sport Blue, Courageous Gray, and Moonphase Flyback.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The Signature Collection is not for me, but I check out this thread anyway because I enjoy that you guys really enjoy these quality Citizens.
Anyway, I thought you guys might like this:

































Citizen Eco Drive Grand Complication BZ0000-50E G910-S060427 Bisize Minute Repeater Chronograph Solar /[Buyee] "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## Gozero

vmaniqui said:


> I am joining the club. this just came in today........
> View attachment 16150138


Great watch! Could you please comment your wrist and watch sizes?


----------



## jkpa

CitizenPromaster said:


> The Signature Collection is not for me, but I check out this thread anyway because I enjoy that you guys really enjoy these quality Citizens.
> Anyway, I thought you guys might like this:
> View attachment 16154413
> 
> View attachment 16154414
> 
> View attachment 16154415
> 
> View attachment 16154416
> 
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive Grand Complication BZ0000-50E G910-S060427 Bisize Minute Repeater Chronograph Solar /[Buyee] "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


Congrats to whoever won it. I tired budding but it kept going up and the time kept getting extended. It sold for around $370 plus fees which is very good still.


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> Congrats to whoever won it. I tired budding but it kept going up and the time kept getting extended. It sold for around $370 plus fees which is very good still.


I put in a lower bid too....I have one of these already but in not-so-great condition (which is nice because it means I can wear it without worrying about damaging it!), but yes it was a good price for as it seemed to be in very good condition. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## yannantan

Ziptie said:


> Grand touring, and grand classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gents, it’s time for me to consolidate, and upgrade a portion of my collection* from steel to titanium.
> 
> As is traditional, the watches I’m wearing the least have to go. Unfortunately, that means these two amazing samples. I haven’t posted them yet but I wanted to give a heads up to this group, and will offer good pricing to my fellow Signature enthusiasts. Inquire within if interested.
> 
> 
> * Bicycles, but you understand.


Hello, I'm interested with the Grand touring, would you consider shipping internationally? And may I ask at what price are you expecting for it? Thank you.


----------



## Ziptie

yannantan said:


> Hello, I'm interested with the Grand touring, would you consider shipping internationally? And may I ask at what price are you expecting for it? Thank you.


I’ll dm you.


----------



## vmaniqui

Gozero said:


> Great watch! Could you please comment your wrist and watch sizes?


I do have a 6.75 inches wrist and this citizen is 45mm. I know it might look big on my wrist but I like big watches. thanks.


----------



## jkpa

GTS today.


----------



## vmaniqui

I 


jkpa said:


> GTS today.
> View attachment 16156921
> View attachment 16156922
> View attachment 16156923
> View attachment 16156924
> View attachment 16156925


Nice. I love that the GTS is automatic and 300m.


----------



## aafanatic

GTS-300 still one of my favorites


----------



## vmaniqui

aafanatic said:


> GTS-300 still one of my favorites


nice. I think if I ever get one of this it would be my everyday watch. I love it's simplicity and yet it looks so powerful. will be on my hunt list.....


----------



## Ziptie

vmaniqui said:


> nice. I think if I ever get one of this it would be my everyday watch. I love it's simplicity and yet it looks so powerful. will be on my hunt list.....


There’s one on ebay right now.


----------



## abccoin

Wanted to join in the GTS fun. 
Basically like wearing a sculpture on the wrist. Mesmerizing to look at.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Ziptie said:


> There’s one on ebay right now.


I've got mine in the sales section now for sale. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Octavia Carbon today


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin Awesome GTS-300 (NB1036-50E) That one really stirs my heart

GTS-300 (NB1031-57L)


----------



## abccoin

aafanatic said:


> @abccoin Awesome GTS-300 (NB1036-50E) That one really stirs my heart
> 
> GTS-300 (NB1031-57L)


Beautiful shot of the NB1031-57L! While all the signature line are of amazing quality, the GTS is really special...just amazing detail and intricate angles and facets...the type of watch you want to keep looking at.


----------



## M.Mikey

As you show GTS, I want it again. I don't know why I sold them 😢


Classic Friday today


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> As you show GTS, I want it again. I don't know why I sold them 😢
> 
> 
> Classic Friday today
> View attachment 16167158


I’m 50/50 on selling my Blue GTS. It’s amazing but it sits too much which is a shame for such a beauty. And it’s really really mint including the bracelet.


----------



## fargelios




----------



## jkpa

Anybody looking for the GTS blue? I will list it soon. I have too many watches… 

incredible 95% condition also with bracelet.


----------



## jkpa

Any interest here in the Moonphase Flyback before it’s listed on the forum? PM me if so


----------



## Nout

I’d love it, but it would be too expensive to import into the UK


----------



## abccoin

Hi all, just a heads up, I am selling one of my signature grand classics (the two tone version) in the sales section. It's got some wear, but nothing crazy. Selling because it just sits.

If anyone from this group wants it for a discounted price, please let me know. There are more pictures in my ad in the sales section.


----------



## jkpa

Down to two Signatures now. I have been selling a lot lately.

Naughtmaster today


----------



## abccoin

That is a beauty. I used to have one and put it on a gray nato. Great watch.


----------



## abccoin

I put this grand classic on a cheap nato strap...the two-tone looks better without the bracelet to me.


----------



## jkpa

^^ pretty cool! Maybe new life for it and you’ll keep it?


----------



## abccoin

jkpa said:


> ^^ pretty cool! Maybe new life for it and you’ll keep it?


Yes! You read my mind. I am admiring it more now, thinking of finding a proper fine weave NATO strap for it actually.


----------



## jkpa

Carbon today


----------



## jkpa




----------



## jkpa

Great price here for a gray dial and two tone Courageous from our favorite eBay seller. $325 with free shipping and also another 10% off with their coupon so just it’ll be under $300 after that.









Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Perpetual Calendar Two-Tone 43mm Watch BL1254-54A | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Perpetual Calendar Two-Tone 43mm Watch BL1254-54A at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## AdrianS

Too bad he doesn't ship worldwide 😫


----------



## ElGhurafiy

AdrianS said:


> Too bad he doesn't ship worldwide 😫


You could use a forwarding service like Ship7 and have it delivered to your house! I regularly buy from the same seller and use this service! They even offer a tax free service for their warehouse in Delaware.


----------



## AdrianS

Thanks! I didn't know about the ship7 service. This forum can be a blessing, but it's also a nightmare for my wallet 😅


----------



## abccoin

The wallet did not want this to happen, but I came across this beauty and had to have it:


----------



## Ziptie

abccoin said:


> The wallet did not want this to happen, but I came across this beauty and had to have it:
> View attachment 16290683


Such a great combo.


----------



## abccoin

Thanks! I have read some very critical comments/reviews about this model calling it a wannabe Panerai and specifically criticizing the strap, I think for some people hating on Citizen is a sport!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

abccoin said:


> Thanks! I have read some very critical comments/reviews about this model calling it a wannabe Panerai and specifically criticizing the strap, I think for some people hating on Citizen is a sport!


Seeing your watch I obviously thought off Panerai and I looked up some videos about the history of Panerai. Nowhere in the story did I see any justification for the price of a Panerai, so I'd be happy to wear this Citizen Panerai while other people throw their money at Panerai or other "fancy" brands. Not surprising that they have to crap on Citizen to feel better about being ripped off themselves.

It gets even better if you only buy used Citizens. For the price of one (mid-tier) "fancy" watch you can literally buy dozens of nice used Citizens. Or a dozen Signature Collection Citizens if you feel so inclined ;-)

Of course I'm preaching to the choir here...

Edit: I never even take into account the maintenance costs on "fancy" watches. I found a Panerai for sale locally (Luminor GMT Titanium, €4,500) that just had a full service with new dial and hands and the invoice is €967!!!!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

There is a Moonphase AV3006-50H on the bay for $400 if anyone is looking...


----------



## fargelios

Grand Classic Signature


----------



## PetWatch

I always enjoy wearing this watch, any Signature for that matter.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

Is that the black or blue dial? I used to have blue, now have black...all of them are gorgeous.


----------



## jkpa

A friend in Germany just bought this from this same dealer and now will send me a UPS label so I can drop it off to be shipped to him.

Two tone Octavia. Very nice.


----------



## PetWatch

abccoin said:


> Is that the black or blue dial? I used to have blue, now have black...all of them are gorgeous.


Blue, usually appears black to very dark navy blue under most lighting. Blue to rainbow colors under intense solar type lighting. 

I haven't seen the black in the flesh, I imagine it may be more of a true dark black?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch

jkpa said:


> A friend in Germany just bought this from this same dealer and now will send me a UPS label so I can drop it off to be shipped to him.
> 
> Two tone Octavia. Very nice.
> 
> View attachment 16300747
> View attachment 16300748
> View attachment 16300749


Looks awesome. I think I like it more than the silver markers one I have. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin

PetWatch said:


> Blue, usually appears black to very dark navy blue under most lighting. Blue to rainbow colors under intense solar type lighting.
> 
> I haven't seen the black in the flesh, I imagine it may be more of a true dark black?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Very nice. I will post a pic of the black one I have. I do miss the blue one but they are definitely pretty close in color. I also have the brown, which I got out of sheer curiosity since it's not a common color in watches, and it is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## jkpa

abccoin said:


> Very nice. I will post a pic of the black one I have. I do miss the blue one but they are definitely pretty close in color. I also have the brown, which I got out of sheer curiosity since it's not a common color in watches, and it is surprisingly versatile.


Had the blue but now have the silver and I love it.


----------



## aafanatic

@abccoin That is an Awesome watch! I have always loved that one to better fall in love with it I suggest you check out how the crown has a pin that fits into the crown guard keeping the crown stable at all times and the dial is a sandwich with the lume being inset between and below the indices 

NB0070-57E


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> Thanks! I have read some very critical comments/reviews about this model calling it a wannabe Panerai and specifically criticizing the strap, I think for some people hating on Citizen is a sport!


Congratulations. I have this piece, and I don't feel it is the poor man's Pam. The cushioned case and crown guard are the only similarities (even though they are different). Other than that, they are completely different. As it comes to strap - I wear it like this


----------



## abccoin

@aafanatic thanks...I will check out the pin you refer to. I had no idea about it. Just goes to show the level of thought and detail Citizen put into these masterpieces!


----------



## abccoin

@M.Mikey that is a beautiful strap! I agree it is much more than a poor man's Pam and truth be told I think it looks even better.


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> @M.Mikey that is a beautiful strap! I agree it is much more than a poor man's Pam and truth be told I think it looks even better.


It's a 24mm Hemsut Canvas

I also have something new 😎
Added that beauty to my Signature collection, rare piece from 2012, almost like new. White dial was only in the first edition (with screws on bezel) and wasn't popular.


----------



## abccoin

Thanks! I may get that Hemsut strap.

That Octavia is a beauty. I like the non-chrono Octavias a lot, nice clean dial.


----------



## abccoin

I am looking for reasons to not sell this grand classic. Really have enjoyed it more since taking off the bracelet.
Now trying unconventional straps for it until I find something that works. It is a very difficult watch to match a strap to.


----------



## aafanatic

Great to see all these Signature models Really love this GTS-300

NB1031-53L


----------



## aafanatic

This one started off my Signature tryst with its perforated dial and perpetual calendar

BL8070-08A


----------



## jkpa

Last pic of the Carbon.

a friend overseas is a big Signature fan and especially collects Octavias of late so I had no choice . It’ll go to a great new home. 👍


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Last pic of the Carbon.
> 
> a friend overseas is a big Signature fan and especially collects Octavias of late so I had no choice . It’ll go to a great new home.


My favourite version


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> I am looking for reasons to not sell this grand classic. Really have enjoyed it more since taking off the bracelet.
> Now trying unconventional straps for it until I find something that works. It is a very difficult watch to match a strap to.
> View attachment 16305774


Maybe try this kind of nato?








Red as mine or blue?


----------



## abccoin

@M.Mikey thanks for the suggestion! I think with a black dial like your Octavia, the red is good..the grand classic's blue dial and gold accents may work very well with the blue strap. Where is that from?


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> @M.Mikey thanks for the suggestion! I think with a black dial like your Octavia, the red is good..the grand classic's blue dial and gold accents may work very well with the blue strap. Where is that from?


I was suprised that Octavia is 23mm not 22mm. This one is 22mm so there is a little gap but on Grand Classic it will fit perfectly. 
I can't find exact offer on aliexpress but search for "nato premium"


----------



## abccoin

Will do! I think "cheapestnatostraps" has something similar too. I wish Citizen would have stuck with 22mm lug width for all the signature models...23 is a tough size.


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> Will do! I think "cheapestnatostraps" has something similar too. I wish Citizen would have stuck with 22mm lug width for all the signature models...23 is a tough size.


I agree that 23mm is tough size but sometimes fits just perfect. So if project need 23 or 21 mm I'm not arguing with it. 
Maybe in some cases they could make narrower endlinks and wider second links. But as it comes to Octavia - it looks just right. Proportions are perfect and it looks almost like with integrated bracelet. Interesting thing - women's Octavia has integrated bracelet although looks same like women's Grand Classic bracelet with standard 16mm lugs. 

Any strap ideas for these?
Black leather without pattern with white thread? Something else?


----------



## abccoin

I think light brown leather (maybe with alligator pattern, like Hirsch "duke") could look good on that grand classic with the gold markers. For the Octavia, I like your idea of plain black with white stitching. Black rubber would work there too, like what comes on some of the other Octavias.


----------



## M.Mikey

abccoin said:


> I think light brown leather (maybe with alligator pattern, like Hirsch "duke") could look good on that grand classic with the gold markers. For the Octavia, I like your idea of plain black with white stitching. Black rubber would work there too, like what comes on some of the other Octavias.


Hmmm, as it comes to Grand Classic - I have light brown on KonTiki. Something similar should fit also on that Grand Classic. 









As it comes to Octavia I'm not rubber fan, so probably I'll search for appropriate 23mm leather - but it is more difficult than regular 22mm.


----------



## jkpa

Read this especially my post and hurry!









Christmas Present to Myself - Citizen Chronomaster


Oh so they charge the sales tax of the state you are living in? Nice, I was afraid i would have to pay NYC tax. But my state's tax is much lower then that so it just adds an extra $50-$60 to the sales price. I will call one of the stores on Monday Do recommend the FL as they were the most...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## M.Mikey

jkpa said:


> Read this especially my post and hurry!


Unfortunately, deal to be done only in the U.S. I'm terribly sad because I would definitely get something 😢

Wishing you all a Happy New Year!


----------



## jkpa

Btw guys the Chronomaster deal runs until tomorrow. The NY store is/was open today as well. Contact info is in the other thread. Very nice staff there.


----------



## Nout

Sooo.. I bought a Moonphase AV3006-09E for a good price from California.

The only issue with it was ‘sample’ engravings on the case back, which isn’t a big deal. However after purchase I noticed the case back stated it was titanium, which this particular model was stainless steel. The bracelet is also the titanium variant, as this came with a leather strap (I see this as a positive as I can potentially sell that).

Would this be a deal breaker for you? Obviously the serial number will also be incorrect.


----------



## aafanatic

@Nout Congrats on a great score Is it possible that the seller got the model number wrong and what you have is there full titanium and very rare AV3013-54?

AV3013-54E


----------



## Nout

Aha, it very well could be! I didn’t realise they did a black dial titanium. Thank you - it’s a beautiful watch.


----------



## Nout

Confirmed, it is indeed the AV3013-54E. Very happy with that


----------



## abccoin

Congrats, that titanium moon phase is beautiful. For such a large watch, it's quite light with the bracelet and on a nato, a featherweight.


----------



## aafanatic

@Nout I bet that "sample" stamp is a little less of a ding now that you know what an awesome find you have

BZ0016-50E Titanium Grand Complication


----------



## [email protected]

Here are mine. Debating whether or not keep the original bracelet on the moonphase or on the vintage leather strap. Same goes for the grand touring, blue leather or mesh. Either way these watches are awesome. Way better than Seikos at the same price point.


----------



## abccoin

That leather strap looks great on the moon phase, makes me want to try to do the same with mine.

Likewise, the mesh works with the grand touring as well. What type of mesh is it? Looks very nice.


----------



## Purple Hayz

One of my top ten watches in the (80+) stable. Really annoyed that Citizen abandoned these, as it's a gem of a watch. The new "Swiss" ones are technical marvels, but I find them much less attractive and wonky "provenance by acquisition" bit does nothing for me. A Citizen with a dependable, reasonably precise Miyota self-winding caliber feels far more authentic, and I really hope Citizen revisits this one day.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> Here are mine. Debating whether or not keep the original bracelet on the moonphase or on the vintage leather strap. Same goes for the grand touring, blue leather or mesh. Either way these watches are awesome. Way better than Seikos at the same price point.


Thanks for the comment. I bought the mesh from Watch Gecko on clearance several years ago. It's 22mm on the 23mm Citizen lug but it works. I've also tried the blue vintage leather on the grand touring sport. Do u think the bkue vintage leather works better on the moonphase or the grand touring? I'm asking because I'm diving my wife crazy with the same questions lol


----------



## [email protected]

Purple Hayz said:


> One of my top ten watches in the (80+) stable. Really annoyed that Citizen abandoned these, as it's a gem of a watch. The new "Swiss" ones are technical marvels, but I find them much less attractive and wonky "provenance by acquisition" bit does nothing for me. A Citizen with a dependable, reasonably precise Miyota self-winding caliber feels far more authentic, and I really hope Citizen revisits this one day.
> 
> View attachment 16352378


Top ten in your 80+ stable? Wow now that's saying something! So I have an opportunity to get the Grand Classic Complication for $640 (store display model) which their last one. Do you think I should pull trigger? It's listed at $1195 but obviously discontinued.


----------



## Purple Hayz

[email protected] said:


> Top ten in your 80+ stable? Wow now that's saying something! So I have an opportunity to get the Grand Classic Complication for $640 (store display model) which their last one. Do you think I should pull trigger? It's listed at $1195 but obviously discontinued.
> View attachment 16353108


I occasionally buy watches of horological (and/or technological) interest even if the styling doesn't wow me. But I'm definitely in the minority here. Personally, this one has enough going for it to make it a steal at anything <$1000 in _my _book, but I wouldn't be buying it to "oooh" and "aaahh" every time I put it on. It's a bit busy/overstyled for my (aesthetic) tastes, but much of what's laudable about the basic grand classic remains true here, and then some. So if you share my appreciation for it _and _my reservations about styling, I would still consider buying it. If you share my appreciation and like/love the styling, then good god man what are you waiting for?!


----------



## [email protected]

Purple Hayz said:


> I occasionally buy watches of horological (and/or technological) interest even if the styling doesn't wow me. But I'm definitely in the minority here. Personally, this one has enough going for it to make it a steal at anything <$1000 in _my _book, but I wouldn't be buying it to "oooh" and "aaahh" every time I put it on. It's a bit busy/overstyled for my (aesthetic) tastes, but much of what's laudable about the basic grand classic remains true here, and then some. So if you share my appreciation for it _and _my reservations about styling, I would still consider buying it. If you share my appreciation and like/love the styling, then good god man what are you waiting for?!


I see your point and then some. Thanks for chiming in. I decided to get it after all because once theyre gone theyre gone! I plan to wear it in good health


----------



## abccoin

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the comment. I bought the mesh from Watch Gecko on clearance several years ago. It's 22mm on the 23mm Citizen lug but it works. I've also tried the blue vintage leather on the grand touring sport. Do u think the bkue vintage leather works better on the moonphase or the grand touring? I'm asking because I'm diving my wife crazy with the same questions lol


I think that particular strap works better on the moon phase....maybe something a little beefier for the grand touring?


----------



## Osteoman

[email protected] said:


> Top ten in your 80+ stable? Wow now that's saying something! So I have an opportunity to get the Grand Classic Complication for $640 (store display model) which their last one. Do you think I should pull trigger? It's listed at $1195 but obviously discontinued.
> View attachment 16353108


That's a beauty. I have the black and gold and wish I had that one too. My pic is not great but love the watch. 


Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Osteoman said:


> That's a beauty. I have the black and gold and wish I had that one too. My pic is not great but love the watch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


That black n gold is nice too. I know it's 43mm and I have a fairly large wrist. How's the case size and thickness?


----------



## [email protected]

abccoin said:


> I think that particular strap works better on the moon phase....maybe something a little beefier for the grand touring?


Thanks for the feedback. Yeah I put the leather back on the moonphase and the mesh on the grand touring to give it more substantial feel to it. Now loving them both. Anxiously awaiting for the NB3010-52A complication to arrive this coming week!


----------



## Nout

I don’t think this watch will be materialising unfortunately (I hope I am wrong!). The tracking says it will be arriving today, before 9pm.

Its currently 5000 miles away in San Francisco at the local post office


----------



## Zero5

[email protected] said:


> Here are mine. Debating whether or not keep the original bracelet on the moonphase or on the vintage leather strap. Same goes for the grand touring, blue leather or mesh. Either way these watches are awesome. Way better than Seikos at the same price point.


What Mesh Bracelet is that??


----------



## [email protected]

Nout said:


> I don’t think this watch will be materialising unfortunately (I hope I am wrong!). The tracking says it will be arriving today, before 9pm.
> 
> Its currently 5000 miles away in San Francisco at the local post office


Oh did you place an order for the Citizen Grand classic?


----------



## [email protected]

Zero5 said:


> What Mesh Bracelet is that??


I got it from Watch Gecko a few years ago. It's 22mm while the lugs on the Citizen is 23 but it works and feels secure.


----------



## abccoin

Nout said:


> I don’t think this watch will be materialising unfortunately (I hope I am wrong!). The tracking says it will be arriving today, before 9pm.
> 
> Its currently 5000 miles away in San Francisco at the local post office


It will probably eventually make it. Sometimes when misrouted, the package continues to the wrong destination and only then does it get redirected correctly.


----------



## Osteoman

[email protected] said:


> That black n gold is nice too. I know it's 43mm and I have a fairly large wrist. How's the case size and thickness?


I have a 7 inch wrist and I can say this watch wears more like a 40. I have not measured the thickness but compared to my divers it's much thinner and wears smaller. It wears like a dress watch. Goes under a cuff well. Wear it in good health. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Osteoman said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist and I can say this watch wears more like a 40. I have not measured the thickness but compared to my divers it's much thinner and wears smaller. It wears like a dress watch. Goes under a cuff well. Wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Oh I see thanks for the feedback. I have a 7 inch wrist as well and was hoping that it wears like a true 43mm and reasonably thick. Proof will be when I get the actual watch. Crossing my fingers that it looks proportional🤞


----------



## DMX03




----------



## aafanatic

@DMX03 Welcome to the forum Awesome Octavia

AV1000-57A


----------



## DMX03

Thank you


----------



## Nout

[email protected] said:


> Oh did you place an order for the Citizen Grand classic?


Moonphase


----------



## [email protected]

Nout said:


> Moonphase


Nice I love that watch. Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Osteoman

[email protected] said:


> Oh I see thanks for the feedback. I have a 7 inch wrist as well and was hoping that it wears like a true 43mm and reasonably thick. Proof will be when I get the actual watch. Crossing my fingers that it looks proportional


I think the proportionality is good but your mileage may vary. I hope you like it. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster

aafanatic said:


> @Nout Congrats on a great score Is it possible that the seller got the model number wrong and what you have is there full titanium and very rare AV3013-54?
> 
> AV3013-54E


there's one on Yahoo: ヤフオク! - D20【ソーラー腕時計】CITIZEN シチズン エコド... (yahoo.co.jp)


----------



## ElGhurafiy

CitizenPromaster said:


> there's one on Yahoo: ヤフオク! - D20【ソーラー腕時計】CITIZEN シチズン エコド... (yahoo.co.jp)


Thanks


----------



## CitizenPromaster

someone here the "lucky" buyer?


----------



## abccoin

CitizenPromaster said:


> someone here the "lucky" buyer?
> View attachment 16372087


I hope so! These watches deserve to be appreciated


----------



## M.Mikey

There is white Grand Classic NB0064 with gold indices and hands (like mine but on strap, so if it's factory strap version you can't fit bracelet) on eBay


----------



## [email protected]

Osteoman said:


> I think the proportionality is good but your mileage may vary. I hope you like it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Finally arrived today! I was hoping it was slightly larger dial but I can work with this. So far I think it's a keeper since I got it for $550 and will be hard to find again.


----------



## M.Mikey

😎


----------



## Osteoman

[email protected] said:


> Finally arrived today! I was hoping it was slightly larger dial but I can work with this. So far I think it's a keeper since I got it for $550 and will be hard to find again.


Beautiful. Enjoy!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

Love this one.









Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Still lovin' this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## Osteoman

Just a heads up there are 3 Octavia's on the officialwatchdeals store on eBay right now. 1 on bracelet was $289. Yesterday there was a moon phase flyback as well. There was a blue courageous as well but that one is now coming home with me. 

I know this isn't the deals forum but thought you guys would like to know. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

I’ve asked the buyer of my former Grand Classic if I can buy it back from him. I miss it. I bought it to celebrate becoming a US citizen so it’s a sentimental piece.

He’d strongly prefer to trade for the same watch so I can get “mine” back and he can get another of the exact same model. But they are not easy to find anymore - they never were even when in production.

NB0040-58E.


----------



## Ziptie

Heads up, there’s a good looking BL1258 Courageous on ebay for a very nice price. I I have no connection to the seller, just saw it and thought someone here might be interested.


----------



## jkpa

Incoming - had my eye on the Grand Complication many times. Had the Moonphase Flyback recently but sold it. I decimated my Citizen collection to gather funds for “whatever”. Time to build it back up a bit.

BZ0000-50A.


----------



## jkpa

Ended up canceling the order for the Complication. It’s on eBay if anyone is looking.


----------



## M.Mikey

@jkpa why you canceled order, was there something wrong with watch? 

By the way - there was NB0040-58E for a moment on eBay - I hope you got it


----------



## jkpa

M.Mikey said:


> @jkpa why you canceled order, was there something wrong with watch?
> 
> By the way - there was NB0040-58E for a moment on eBay - I hope you got it


Hey - I canceled it because I wasn’t 100% comfortable with it being as new as they said it was. One subdial had a misaligned hand for example.

And *YES*, that GC is mine! I cannot wait to get it so I can swap with my friend. Per the seller, it’s very new but was a return with a couple links removed so they can’t sell as new but it should be in very good condition. 👍 The seller said he had multiple offers he was looking at this morning but I just told him I’d pay the asking price and I wouldn’t let it slip away. 🕺🏼


----------



## Osteoman

Here is my newest! Been looking for this one for a while. Finally found it.
















Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Osteoman said:


> Here is my newest! Been looking for this one for a while. Finally found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


The classic BL1258-53L. Congrats!

And you have very good taste: Citizen Signatures and Chris Ward watches. Love them!


----------



## jkpa

My “temporary” GC arrived. Incredible just as I remember it. Why did I sell this beautiful piece? Well it’s going to Europe now and I’ll get MINE back 
🕺🏼


----------



## Osteoman

jkpa said:


> The classic BL1258-53L. Congrats!
> 
> And you have very good taste: Citizen Signatures and Chris Ward watches. Love them!


Lol I was thinking the same thing about you seeing you on both threads. 

I have about 7 signatures. Only 3 CWs but they are great. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Osteoman said:


> Lol I was thinking the same thing about you seeing you on both threads.
> 
> I have about 7 signatures. Only 3 CWs but they are great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


LOL I had four Signatures late last year - down to two now - and I'm up to eight CWs. Great watches all around.


----------



## jkpa

@Osteoman I’m curious - which Signature models do you have?


----------



## jkpa

It’s back!! 😍


----------



## Osteoman

jkpa said:


> @Osteoman I’m curious - which Signature models do you have?


I'll take a pic in the next couple of days and show you. I still have yet to sell a watch. There are a couple I wouldn't mind letting go including one signature. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Osteoman

jkpa said:


> It’s back!!
> 
> View attachment 16456985
> View attachment 16456986
> View attachment 16456987
> View attachment 16456988
> View attachment 16456989
> View attachment 16456991
> View attachment 16456992


This one is a beut. I have the silver dial one and the two tone bracelet blue dial one. Would love that black. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Osteoman said:


> I'll take a pic in the next couple of days and show you. I still have yet to sell a watch. There are a couple I wouldn't mind letting go including one signature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


Cool I’d love to see them.


----------



## jkpa

Popped the GC on a leather strap for now until I can resize the bracelet (again  )


----------



## Osteoman

@jkpa. 

I know it's not a good picture but here are the signatures I have. Hopefully the zoom will work because I know my picture is not great. In my head I keep counting the European Nighthawk in the tan strap in the second pic , which is all of my Citizens. But I realize it's not. With the sapphire and radio controlled it should be lol. 

I realized I forgot my Tough in the pic of all of them, which is because it was on my wrist. Lol

1st pic = Signatures
2nd pic= All my Citizens
3ed pic=The Citizen Tough I left out of the family photo























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa

Osteoman said:


> @jkpa.
> 
> I know it's not a good picture but here are the signatures I have. Hopefully the zoom will work because I know my picture is not great. In my head I keep counting the European Nighthawk in the tan strap in the second pic , which is all of my Citizens. But I realize it's not. With the sapphire and radio controlled it should be lol.
> 
> I realized I forgot my Tough in the pic of all of them, which is because it was on my wrist. Lol
> 
> 1st pic = Signatures
> 2nd pic= All my Citizens
> 3ed pic=The Citizen Tough I left out of the family photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


nice! Some classic Signatures. I’ve also owned the Moonphase Flyback, the GTS and the blue Courageous. The one I’d like to find mint it the Grand Complication white dial.


----------



## Osteoman

jkpa said:


> nice! Some classic Signatures. I’ve also owned the Moonphase Flyback, the GTS and the blue Courageous. The one I’d like to find mint it the Grand Complication white dial.


I'll keep my eyes open for it. I'll Hollar if I ever I see one for sale. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Osteoman Loving that NB103153L


----------



## vmaniqui

aafanatic said:


> @Osteoman Loving that NB103153L


@aafanatic - see I told you - you've got nice Citizen Watches.... mind telling me how many you got.  I only got one - the Octavia open-heart in blue dial.


----------



## Osteoman

aafanatic said:


> @Osteoman Loving that NB103153L


It is nice but of all my signatures I would probably let it go first. I don't know if it's my wrist size vs it's size or what, but never quite bonded with it. I like it in the box but less so on the wrist. Lol dunno how how to explain it. Subjective I guess. 

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie

Shot from last night, but wearing again today. Up to 10 Signatures now.......


----------



## jkpa

@Nokie which is your favorite?


----------



## aafanatic

@vmaniqui Looks like 27


----------



## Osteoman

aafanatic said:


> @vmaniqui Looks like 27


Nice!!

Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nout

One last space in this box and there’s only a couple of pieces I’m willing to fill it with! 😅


----------



## Ziptie

Nout said:


> View attachment 16466856
> 
> One last space in this box and there’s only a couple of pieces I’m willing to fill it with!


Outstanding set! 

I do have a grand touring on bracelet I’ve been meaning to list…


----------



## aafanatic

@Nout Loving that Rose Gold Grand Touring Sport. Those are rare now, like your Titanium Moon Phase

AV1000-57A


----------



## Nout

aafanatic said:


> @Nout Loving that Rose Gold Grand Touring Sport. Those are rare now, like your Titanium Moon Phase
> 
> AV1000-57A


Yeah I haven’t seen one listed for a while now! I managed to get mine from a jewellery shop which had it discounted around the back collecting dust.


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## vmaniqui

aafanatic said:


> @vmaniqui Looks like 27


deng. quite a collection you got in there mate. IMPRESSIVE @aafanatic . hmm are we missing some more ?


----------



## 06ultraman

aafanatic said:


> @vmaniqui Looks like 27


Wow beautiful Fanatic!! I have a few of those. Do you do any Bulova?


----------



## 06ultraman

Nout said:


> View attachment 16466856
> 
> One last space in this box and there’s only a couple of pieces I’m willing to fill it with! 😅


A true bullhead fan! gotta like it. I just picked up a cuff band to honor "once upon a time in Hollywood"


----------



## jkpa

Incoming!! Grand Complication in white. Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## mtbmike




----------



## jkpa

Arrived - Grand Complication BZ0000-50A.
😎


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @vmaniqui Looks like 27





Nout said:


> View attachment 16466856
> 
> One last space in this box and there’s only a couple of pieces I’m willing to fill it with! 😅


All desirable


----------



## Tiribos

NB1031-53L


----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos AWEsome That NB1031-53L is a KEEPER I was wearing mine yesterday.
It reminds me of an Omega Proplof, which I love.


----------



## jkpa




----------



## aafanatic

@jkpa Awesome acquisition


----------



## jkpa

The Signatures and old man Ron Swanson still got it too.

My four favorite Citizens I’ve owned. I’d like another Octavia but I already had the best one - the Carbon - and sold it.

But these are awesome and I enjoy them every time I wear them.


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this NB0070-57E


----------



## Tekkamaki

There is a nice looking blue Signature Grand Classic on Ebay right now... bids start at $400.... search for "Citizen signature"
It's not mine, I would grab it but I just bought a Muhle Panova so my budget is toast!


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this BL8-70-08A


----------



## jkpa

Dear old Grand Classic today.


----------



## jkpa

Buehler? Let’s see those Signatures!!


----------



## Daruba

jkpa said:


> Buehler? Let’s see those Signatures!!
> 
> View attachment 16650973


Awesome!


----------



## aafanatic

Why not?!? AV1016-57E Titanium FlyBack Chrono


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Flipped this and kept the other. Now aiming for the next one, might be a grand classic or a moonphase (isn't there a white dial moonphase?)


----------



## Daruba

ElGhurafiy said:


> View attachment 16651528
> 
> 
> Flipped this and kept the other. Now aiming for the next one, might be a grand classic or a moonphase (isn't there a white dial moonphase?)


That's one awesome watch. I will surely try to get me one.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Daruba said:


> That's one awesome watch. I will surely try to get me one.


I highly recommend that you do. I specifically chose this because I am not a fan of two-tone watches. 

I have read a lot about these watches in this thread, but honestly I didn't realize that until I held one myself! 

In case you've decided to do so, I will let you know about one listed for a decent price!


----------



## jkpa

I have the white Grand Complication as well, but a friend may buy it from me soon. It’s fun to play with the minute repeater.


----------



## Osteoman

A couple of mine. Last pic not mine, it just does a better job of showing then my meager cameras skills.























Sent from my SM-F926U using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy There is a white dial Moon phase, but it’s very rare AV3000-05A


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy There is a white dial Moon phase, but it’s very rare AV3000-05A


Then waiting is the only solution 😬


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy PS since it’s on a strap the bracelet won’t fit that watch☹ But the Croc strap is cool.


----------



## aafanatic

@ElGhurafiy I would DM THIS GUY since he hadn’t sold it as of 5/10/22


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy I would DM THIS GUY since he hadn’t sold it as of 5/10/22


I saw this few days ago. It is already sold unfortunately!


----------



## ElGhurafiy

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy PS since it’s on a strap the bracelet won’t fit that watch☹ But the Croc strap is cool.


Thought about taking the bracelet off so I can keep it safe, but it is soo good that I changed my mind (although I hate scratching bracelets)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Anyone looking for this? Beware, bracelet only 17.5 cm.



























CITIZEN シチズン エコドライブ シグネチャーコレクション BL8070-59A メンズ SS 中古品 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## aafanatic

@CitizenPromaster 17cm!?! Just my size but I am trapped in the "no buy" zone until we pay our taxes

BL8070-08A- the one that started my Signature run


----------



## jkpa

Nice deal here on the blue Courageous

Citizen Courageous Signature Collection BL1258-53L | eBay


----------



## M.Mikey

Thread bump with GT200


----------



## Not_A_Guest

M.Mikey said:


> Thread bump with GT200


Looks amazing. Can you give me the full reference? "Citizen GT200" doesn't seem to pull it up for me.


----------



## Ziptie

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks amazing. Can you give me the full reference? "Citizen GT200" doesn't seem to pull it up for me.


That’s the NB0070-57e Signature Grand Touring. Amazing watch. I’m selling mine, if you’re interested. I love it, but it’s not getting the wrist time these days.


----------



## brettinlux

aafanatic said:


> @vmaniqui Looks like 27


Very nice collection


----------



## aafanatic

@Not_A_Guest "GT-200" is a nick name for Grand Touring 200M WR.
"GTS-300" is a nick name for Grand Touring Sport 300M WR

@brettinlux Thanks 🙏

Wearing this "GTS-300" today


----------



## M.Mikey

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks amazing. Can you give me the full reference? "Citizen GT200" doesn't seem to pull it up for me.


As @Ziptie and @aafanatic said.
You will come across just "GT" and "GTS" more often.

And today's Signatures :


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Reviving this thread with a post of my only Signature Collection watch

BZ0000-50e Grand Complication


----------



## aafanatic

Loving this "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## Nout

ElGhurafiy said:


> Reviving this thread with a post of my only Signature Collection watch
> 
> BZ0000-50e Grand Complication
> 
> View attachment 16894441


You’re selling this, aren’t you? 
I’ve been very tempted haha


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Nout said:


> You’re selling this, aren’t you?
> I’ve been very tempted haha


I might do for the right price


----------



## Rocky555

.


----------



## Gstick

jkpa said:


> Arrived - Grand Complication BZ0000-50A.
> 😎
> 
> View attachment 16502605


STUNNING !!!


----------



## jkpa

Anybody out there with a Couragous diver looking for a bracelet? Hit me up









Citizen Signature Courageous SS bracelet - good...


Pretty good condition, all links and spring bars. Normal wear on links and clasp. Nothing too deep. Will ONLY fit this model (for example the BL1258-53L). $80 shipped CONUS via USPS. PP or Zelle for payment.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Nokie




----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A on Cinturini and curved spring bars


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Anyone with deep pockets looking for this?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Anyone with deep pockets looking for this?
> View attachment 16914414
> 
> View attachment 16914415


Just to clarify, I'm not selling this, it is for sale in Japan. As usual, a scalper or whatever you want to call it is offering it on eBay, but that is not the seller, just someone that will buy it from the seller once you pay him the 500 USD higher price! The original listing is on Mercari, where he is asking about the same price in yen as is on the tag in USD ($1295 if I'm not mistaking).


----------



## aafanatic

@CitizenPromaster unfortunately that’s what these are going for right now. There was a new one on etsy from a jewelry store in the US for $1,300.


----------



## Nout

I managed to source mine for the equivalent of $300 from a small jewellers. Bargain.


----------



## fiskadoro

Still a bit of a classic


----------



## Nokie

Another one-


----------



## Ti Man

I don't always have to wear Ti...

Especially when it's sporting buttah smoooooth factory leather and wearing a buckle that looks like sculpture!




















And my only other Sig, it's amazing also and gets treated like a true tool watch:


----------



## aafanatic

@Ti Man Bravo 👏!! Some Steel is amazing

GT-200 NB0070-57E


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Just a heads up guys in case anyone is interested. I am selling my Grand Complication. 









Citizen Signature Collection Grand Complication BZ0000-50e


Hello, I am selling my Citizen Signature Collection Grand Complication BZ0000-50e for sale. The watch is used almost ince a month and doesn't get much wrist time. The watch in an excellent condition with slight desk diving marks on the clasp. Two extra links available (the watch is sized for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tekkamaki

I pulled the bracelet from my silver Grand Classic and went for a NATO strap with curved spring bars.


----------



## nuhobby

Thanks for an inspiring thread!

I have recently got in a used Octavia Signature Automatic (original owner had got it in 2018). I spent about an hour Monday night cleaning gunk off of it. I was ready to wear it out this Wednesday! It's a really sharp watch, and it's working great!


----------



## Ziptie

Just a heads' up to this appreciative crew, I've finally properly listed my Grand Touring NB0070-57e. Hate to let it go, but it's not getting wrist time. 









Mind, you, this hasn't kept me from looking at the new AW1720-51E eco-drive...


----------



## Nokie




----------



## aafanatic

@Nokie Just gorgeous  All this and Perpetual Calendar too?!? ✊


----------



## fjmaze

Been a while since I acquired a Signature Serious. This is one of two just added to the collection.








ill post the other tomorrow...


----------



## Nokie

aafanatic said:


> @Nokie Just gorgeous  All this a Perpetual Calendar too?!? ✊


Thank you. A great watch and one of my favorites, along with this one-


----------



## aafanatic

@fjmaze Never sell that gorgeous watch 🔥 

@Nokie Loving that Flyback Chrono. Smokin’ hot dial bordering on "silver"✊

AV1000-57A


NB1031-53L


----------



## fjmaze

aafanatic said:


> @fjmaze Never sell that gorgeous watch 🔥
> 
> NB1031-53L


Oh I dont plan on it.


----------



## fjmaze

So as I previously stated here is the second Signature Series I acquired.








And I am working a deal for another one.
Damn this addiction...


----------



## fjmaze

I was wondering if anyone has any straps for our 23mm Signatures available for sale?


----------



## Nokie

Just picked up Ziptie's Grand Touring. Super sweet! Thanks ZT.


----------



## abccoin

Ziptie said:


> Just a heads' up to this appreciative crew, I've finally properly listed my Grand Touring NB0070-57e. Hate to let it go, but it's not getting wrist time.
> View attachment 16982723
> 
> 
> Mind, you, this hasn't kept me from looking at the new AW1720-51E eco-drive...


Would love to see that new version of grand touring in person. Looks like they reduced the size (a plus for me) but unfortunately has a flat crystal instead of the nice domed one on the grand touring.


----------



## abccoin

Grand complication on zulu strap...the subdials look slightly blueish to me, which I why I tried this combo.


----------



## Nokie

3 GT’s bonding……


----------



## aafanatic

@Nokie OMG!! That new GT-200 looks amazing 🔥 Congratulations ✊

@fjmaze I had 23mm straps custom made but the bracelet models have the springbar holes further away from the case so there ends up a fair sized gap.

AV1000-57A on 23mm mesh



NB0070-57E with a 24mm cinturini shoe horned on.



BL8070-08A with a 24mm Cinturini and curved 23mm spring bars (this originally came on a strap for comparison)


----------



## fjmaze

@aafanatic I don’t mind the little gap and that mesh looks great on yours. I realized the spring bar holes were different locations which makes no sense to me except maybe that was there way of you not interchanging straps within ur collection. Or maybe who ever designed it just didn’t like the gap lol.
Anyway I’m looking for some, who made the mesh for you if I may ask?
I have a 24mm I wiggled in myself but it just didn’t look right. 
oh and I made the deal on another Signature. Think you will like this one. Pics to come when it gets here.


----------



## fmc000

aafanatic said:


> @Nokie OMG!! That new GT-200 looks amazing 🔥 Congratulations ✊
> 
> @fjmaze I had 23mm straps custom made but the bracelet models have the springbar holes further away from the case so there ends up a fair sized gap.
> 
> AV1000-57A on 23mm mesh
> 
> 
> 
> NB0070-57E with a 24mm cinturini shoe horned on.
> 
> 
> 
> BL8070-08A with a 24mm Cinturini and curved 23mm spring bars (this originally came on a strap for comparison)


FWIW, it's "Bonetto cinturini", where "Bonetto" is the brand and "cinturini" just means "straps" in Italian. So in English it's like "Bonetto straps".


----------



## aafanatic

@fjmaze It’s a Victorinox VP1408, but I couldn’t find it in my search online

PS They don’t move the spring bar holes at random or to be frustrating strap changes As you said, "they don’t like the gap."


----------



## fjmaze

@aafanatic thanks for the info. I’ll look around


----------



## fjmaze

Oh damn almost forgot… this just in








what do we think?
I think I might be done for now… maybe. lol


----------



## jkpa

^^ very nice. I had a couple Octavias too. The bracelet is also extremely smooth and nice.


----------



## nuhobby

Here's what happened in my yardwork, shortly after I admired the "Geneva Stripes" on the 9140 movement in the Octavia automatic:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

nuhobby said:


> Here's what happened in my yardwork, shortly after I admired the "Geneva Stripes" on the 9140 movement in the Octavia automatic:
> 
> View attachment 17024086
> 
> View attachment 17024088


I already look forward to your next haircut!


----------



## aafanatic

Still loving this Signature Titanium Flyback Chrono with it’s 8mm crown 🔥 ♥ 🔥 AV1016-57E


----------



## fjmaze

Ok so looking at my collection and just picking up the blue face Octavia I’m wondering if anyone is interested in this one?
















Shoot me an offer and we can talk.


----------



## Nokie

Also enjoying this one-


----------



## Nokie

One more-


----------



## M.Mikey

Campanola movt


----------



## jkpa

A reload by our favorite Citizen dealer on EBay, including this for under $400.









Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Calendar Stainless Steel Men's 43mm Watch BL1250-55E 13205092541 | eBay


Sleek and sophisticated, this Courageous model is a perpetual calendar with date indicator, one-way rotating bezel, luminous hands, 43mm screw-back case, screw-down crown, 300M WR and dual-coated anti-reflective sapphire crystal.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Osteoman

Here you go. I know this one is loved.


----------



## pipeyeti

Osteoman said:


> Here you go. I know this one is loved.


I have one of these that was a cruise ship exclusive. The bezel and dial are black. Great watch.


----------



## pipeyeti




----------



## pipeyeti

Anyone else ever seen a Black Grand Touring Sport?


----------

